# [Forumspiel] Errate das Spiel



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

Ein kleines Communityspiel, die Regeln sind einfach:

Wer zuerst das Spiel auf dem Screenshot richtig nennt ist damit dran einen eigenen Screenshot zu posten. Bilder die man von Google holt können mit der Reverse Image Search (Bildersuche) einfach gefunden werden und drum sollten sie zumindest bearbeitet, gespiegelt, Farbe verändert etc werden ( https://www.photopea.com/ kostenloses Photoshop im Webbrowser), besser aber man nimmt eigene. Der Steam Community Hub Sektion Screenshots ist auch eine gute Quelle die von Google gefunden werden wenn sie viele Likes haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte niemand richtig raten kann man Hinweise oder weitere Screenshots nachposten. Man sollte die Bestätigung dass man richtig geraten hat abwarten zumindest 24h und wenn dann kein richtig/falsch kommt dann kann man trotzdem posten.
Man muss den konkreten Spieltitel richtig nennen, also auch den genauen Teil einer Serie, DLC ist nicht nötig, und bitte nur mitraten wenn man auch einen Screenshot zum posten hat.

Es sollte sich nur um Computer- und Konsolenspiele handeln und es können auch ältere und wenig bekannte sein, die Möglichkeit es zu erraten muss natürlich da sein, schwarzes Bild 'weil so läuft Cyberpunk nunmal' genügt nicht. Aus andern Communities weiß ich dass oft sehr schwere kommen aber die Community die trotzdem meistens errät.

*Bestenliste:*
Anzahl Siege


Spoiler



@Athrun 1
@arrgh 2
@audiopathik 32
@Bast3l 1
@BerndRF 1
@Bonkic 9
@Chemenu 5
@David Benke 10
@dessoul 2
@golani79 1
@LOX-TT 2
@Matthias Dammes 16
@McDrake 5
@MichaelG 2
@MrFob 11
@Neawoulf 21
@OldShatterhand 16
@RevolverOcelot 5
@sauerlandboy79 18
@Zybba 10



*Spiele:*
Liste von bisher erratenen Spielen, können ruhig nochmal hergenommen werden, sonst könnte man die alle beim Raten ausschließen.


Spoiler



Shadow Warrior /Classic Redux
Dark Colony
The Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings
The Secret World
Lorelai
War Wind
Codename Panzers
Outer Wilds
Injustice 2
Star War Galaxies
Total War: Warhammer III
Love & Sex: Second Base
Dying Light 2
Gamedec
Horizon: Zero Dawn
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Deadly Creatures
Kholat
Resident Evil: Village
Sunset Overdrive
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Star Trek Voyager Elite Force 2
Clive Barker's Undying
Guacamelee 2!
Dreamfall Chapters
Rage 2
Command: Modern Operations
Black Future '88
NITE Team 4
Dethkarz
Pathologic 2
Shelter 2
Forgive Me Father
Aperture Desk Job
Book of Unwritten Tales 2
Shadowgrounds
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Wildlands
Red Faction
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
Trüberbrook
SUPERHOT
The Talos Principle
Legend of Grimrock 2
Ken Follet's Pillars of the Earth
Fran Bow
Little Misfortune
Synth Riders
Catherine
Republique
Legend of Grimrock
The Flame in the Flood
Per Aspera
The Moment of Silence
The Walking Dead: Saints and Sinners
Tooth and Tail
Green Hell
Darksiders 3
Sherlock Holmes and the Devils Daughter
Chicken Police - Paint it RED
A Plague Tale: Innocence
Remember Me
LEGO Star Wars: The Force Awakens
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Remastered
Agony UNRATED
SYNTHETIK
Struggling
Bulletstorm /Full Clip Edition
Observation
Goat of Duty
Breathedge
King's Quest (2015)
Dragon Quest XI
Little Big Adventure 2
Jolly Rover
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
inFamous: Second Son
Assassin's Creed Black Flag, Liberation oder Rogue. Jedenfalls keines der jüngsten ACs. @sauerlandboy79
Swapper
Splinter Cell: Double Agent
A New Beginning
The Room 3
Kingdom Come: Deliverance
ECHO
DOOM Eternal
Hot Lava
Ghostrunner
Brink
MOTHERGUNSHIP
Backbone
35MM
Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine
Rock of Ages 3: Make & Break
Post Void
The Suicide of Rachel Foster
Lake
The Uncertain: Episode 1: Last Quiet Day
BPM: Bullets Per Minute
We Happy Few
Potentia
Refunct
Unreal Tournament 3
>Observer_
Battletech
Control
Defense Grid 2
Tell Me Why
Final Fantasy XV
Terminator: Resistance
American Truck Simulator
Battlefleet Gothic: Armada 2
Overclocked: A History of Violence
Black Mesa
Not For Broadcast
Alpha Protocol
A Plague Tale: Innocence
Tacoma
CODE VEIN
Final Fantasy XIV
No One Lives Forever
A Vampyre Story
BeamNG Drive
Deus Ex
Watch Dogs 2 *hust* eigentlich doch Watch Dogs 1 @Zybba
Children of Morta
Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice
The Longest Journey
Mafia: Definitive Edition
Spyro Reignited Trilogy
Prey (2006)
Vietcong
Uncharted 4
Battlefield Hardline
Biomutant
Devil May Cry 5
Among Trees
Binary Domain
Life is Strange 2
Batman: Arkham City
Ace Combat 5
Absolver
StarCraft
Max Payne
Tony Hawks Underground 2
Manifold Garden
Das Schwarze Auge: Blackguards
Gorogoa
Dominique Pamplemouse
Batman (1986)
Ori and the Blind Forest
Sanitarium
Retrowave
Adventure Time: Pirates of the Enchiridion
Guild Wars 2
Paradise Eve
Nioh
Telling Lies
Ape Out
Just Cause 3
Downfall
Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord
My Friend Pedro
Grimm
Century: Age of Ashes
Necromunda: Hired Gun
Micro Maniacs
Endzone
Kung Fury: Street Rage
Assassin's Creed: Valhalla
Star Wars: Jedi - Fallen Order
Machinarium
War Thunder
Contrast
Osiris: New Dawn
Marvel's Spiderman
Haunting Grounds



Ich fang mit einem Klassiker an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

Hinweis:
Das Spiel ist aus den 90ern und war in Deutschland bis vor wenigen Jahren indiziert. 2013 wurde es rebootet und der letzte Teil der Serie erschien erst kürzlich (dieses Jahr)  und erhielt laue Kritiken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (16. April 2022)

Bei Screenshot 1 hätte ich fast auf das 1. oder 2. Tomb Raider-Spiel getippt. Aber das ist es wohl nach den Tips und den 2. Screenshot nun wiederum doch nicht.... Trotzdem ein Klassiker ? Ergo eher bekannt ?

Der letzte Lara-Teil (wenn man die Reboots betrachtet) kam so 2018?? heraus. Nicht erst dieses Jahr. Weiß nicht wann die Defenitive Editions von den Teilen rauskamen. Aber die Grundspiele waren bis spätestens 2018 releast. Auf dem Index waren die alten Teile afaik auch nie (wenn ich mich hier täuschen sollte bitte korrigieren). Aber als Reboot-Startjahr für die Reihe 2013 stimmt hingegen wiederum. Bin etwas verwirrt.

Zumindestens die Spielfigur in Screenshot 1 scheint mir (wenn nicht Tomb Raider gemeint ist) ein frecher Lara-Clone zu sein. Optik, Klamotten und "Ausstattung" hust* sprechen hier für eine Lara.

Aber ich bin raus und etwas ratlos. Kam das Spiel auch auf PC raus ?


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Zumindestens die Spielfigur in Screenshot 1 scheint mir ein frecher Lara-Clone zu sein.
> 
> Aber ich bin raus und etwas ratlos. Kam das Spiel auch auf PC raus ?


Ja, es ist Lara und nein es ist aus keinem Tomb Raider/Lara Croft Spiel.

Im zweiten Pic ist übrigens Sailor Moon, es sind also Easter Eggs.

Ja, erschien für PC (damals nur MS-DOS, Re-Release dann für Windows, Linux) und Mac.


----------



## MichaelG (16. April 2022)

Ähm Cyberpunk 2077 hatte einige Eastereggs. Solche oder ähnliche. Und es gab ja auch frühere Cyberpunk-Titel denen ich den Index zutrauen würde....


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm Cyberpunk 2077 hatte einige Eastereggs. Solche oder ähnliche. Und es gab ja auch frühere Cyberpunk-Titel denen ich den Index zutrauen würde....


Ist nicht Cyberpunk 2077 und andere Videospiele auf Basis des Cyberpunk 2020-Pen&Paper kenn ich auch gar nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2022)

Wird vermutlich was von Core Design oder Eidos sein, aber ich hab keine Ahnung was.

Vielleicht Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen? Das war zumindest auf dem Index imo und da es was mit Vampiren zu tun hat, würde auch das Herz da passen vom 2. Bild.


----------



## arrgh (16. April 2022)

Shadow Warrior!?


----------



## Chemenu (16. April 2022)

Die Hinweise haben es doch recht einfach gemacht.^^

Es ist 



Spoiler



Shadow Warrior


----------



## arrgh (16. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Hinweise haben es doch recht einfach gemacht.^^
> 
> Es ist
> 
> ...


Haha! Zu spät, du Ganove!


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich was von Core Design oder Eidos sein, aber ich hab keine Ahnung was.
> 
> Vielleicht Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen? Das war zumindest auf dem Index imo und da es was mit Vampiren zu tun hat, würde auch das Herz da passen vom 2. Bild.


Core Design hat Tomb Raider entwickelt und wurde von Eidos übernommen, die dann von Square Enix, hatten aber mit dem gesuchten Spiel nichts zu tun.

2. Kein schlechter Versuch aber auch daneben.

Vielleicht hilft ein weiterer Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Hinweise haben es doch recht einfach gemacht.^^
> 
> Es ist
> 
> ...


Richtig 👍

Du bist am Zug


----------



## arrgh (16. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Richtig 👍
> 
> Du bist am Zug


Moment mal! Was sind das hier für üble Machenschaften! Ich war doch zuerst!


----------



## Chemenu (16. April 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Haha! Zu spät, du Ganove!


Ich war am editieren des kaputten Spoiler Tags als Du Deine Antwort gepostet hast.  Hab die Lösung ehrlich ergoogled. ^^

Würde Dir aber trotzdem den Vortritt lassen. Bin ein paar Tage nicht zu Hause und hab nur eine sehr überschaubare Auswahl an Gaming Content auf meinem Phone. 
Hätte allerdings schon was richtig cooles im Köcher.


----------



## arrgh (16. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich war am editieren des kaputten Spoiler Tags als Du Deine Antwort gepostet hast.  Hab die Lösung ehrlich ergoogled. ^^


Das Leben ist eine Aneinanderreihung von Enttäuschungen... Ich verfluche dich!


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Moment mal! Was sind das hier für üble Machenschaften! Ich war doch zuerst!


Ups glatt übersehen, du bist dran


----------



## arrgh (16. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ups glatt übersehen, du bist dran


Ja was denn nun, ihr Irren?!


----------



## Chemenu (16. April 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun, ihr Irren?!


Alter vor Schönheit oder so. Du bist dran.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. April 2022)

Solche Spiele kenn ich noch aus früheren Forenzeiten. Tipp: Die bereits erratenen Spiele im Startpost auflisten, damit vermeidet man doppelte.


----------



## arrgh (16. April 2022)

Bin gerade unterwegs und habe deshalb recht hastig was zusammengeschustert. Für das nächste mal gelobe ich Besserung. Wie auch immer: Beißt euch die Zähne an dem hier aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Bin gerade unterwegs und habe deshalb recht hastig was zusammengeschustert. Für das nächste mal gelobe ich Besserung. Wie auch immer: Beißt euch die Zähne an dem hier aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dark Colonies
EDIT: Dark Colony


----------



## arrgh (16. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Dark Colonies


"Man muss den konkreten Spieltitel *richtig *nennen"... 

Deine Worte, mein Guter


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> "Man muss den konkreten Spieltitel *richtig *nennen"...
> 
> Deine Worte, mein Guter


Dark Colony
Hatte ich auch CD


----------



## arrgh (16. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Dark Colony
> Hatte ich auch CD



Ja, richtig. Tolles Spiel!
Jedenfalls: Das hat ja nicht mal ne Minute gedauert! Mit dir mag ich nict mehr spielen... Du bist dran!


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Ja, richtig. Tolles Spiel!
> Jedenfalls: Das hat ja nicht mal ne Minute gedauert! Mit dir mag ich nict mehr spielen... Du bist dran!


Glücklicher Zufall dass ich das Spiel hatte

Nächstes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. April 2022)

The Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> The Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings


Richtig, Ezios Sprung neben den Heuhaufen 

Dein Zug


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Solche Spiele kenn ich noch aus früheren Forenzeiten. Tipp: Die bereits erratenen Spiele im Startpost auflisten, damit vermeidet man doppelte.


Doppelte sind gar nicht so schlimm da die Screenshots ja stark unterschiedlich sein können und zudem macht es das ja einfacher wenn man eine Liste von bereits benutzten beim Raten ausschließen kann. Besonders wenn der Thread Mal so lang wird dass man ne Liste bräuchte ist es ja wiederum weniger schlimm wenn Mal ein doppeltes kommt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GTA IV?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> GTA IV?


Nope


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2022)

Sieht nach New York aus und irgendwie denk ich bei dem Rotschopf an MJ, rate einfach mal Marvel Spider-Man?
 (also das von Insomniac)


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. April 2022)

Glaub ich nicht. Dafür ist die Grafik zu schlecht.


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

Hm 🤔 GTA V? ^^

Watch Dogs, Saints Row, Yakuza ja Mal nich


----------



## Neawoulf (16. April 2022)

Spontan würde ich sagen, dass es möglicherweise kein Open World Spiel ist. Die Brücke ist scharf und eindeutig 3d, aber das andere Flussufer ist recht blurry und vermutlich nur eine 2d Textur (Tiefenunschärfe ist es nicht, davon wäre auch der hintere Teil der Brücke betroffen). Zumindest diese Brücke scheint also aus der begehbaren Spielwelt rauszuführen. 

Welches Spiel es sein könnte, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. April 2022)

Bisher keine richtigen Gedanken dabei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2022)

Secret World?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Man muss den konkreten Spieltitel richtig nennen.



Wie pingelig muss man da sein? 😅



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Secret World?


Ich will mal nicht so sein, ist richtig, auch wenn da ein "The" fehlt. 😛


----------



## audiopathik (16. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Wie pingelig muss man da sein? 😅
> 
> 
> Ich will mal nicht so sein, ist richtig, auch wenn da ein "The" fehlt. 😛


So pingelig wieder nicht, ist ja in dem Fall eindeutig aber etwa Assassin's Creed bezeichnet mehr als ein Dutzend Spiele, auch The Witcher oder The Witcher 2 ist ein wichtiger Unterschied.


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


The Longest Journey?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> The Longest Journey?


Es wurde doch schon vom @sauerlandboy79  gelöst.


----------



## audiopathik (17. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Secret World?


Du bist dran mit Screenshot posten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Du bist dran mit Screenshot posten


Ja, ja, keine Eile. Hab auch noch ein Leben nebenbei... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dessoul (17. April 2022)

.... Ich musste jetzt dreimal hinschauen, um zu ersehen, dass das da oben ja ein Gesicht einer Frau war. Die Schatten lassen das aussehen wie eine Disney-Version eines Faultiers.

Ein kleiner Hinweis bitte?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> .... Ich musste jetzt dreimal hinschauen, um zu ersehen, dass das da oben ja ein Gesicht einer Frau war. Die Schatten lassen das aussehen wie eine Disney-Version eines Faultiers.
> 
> Ein kleiner Hinweis bitte?


Ach ja, sorry.
Ein düsteres, noch recht junges Adventure und Finale einer Trilogie.


----------



## dessoul (17. April 2022)

.... Ich würde raten: Ein Spiel aus der _"Dreamer-Zyklus" - _Reihe.
Also "Dreamfall Chapters".


----------



## audiopathik (17. April 2022)

Recht junge adventure game Trilogie?

Shadow of the Tomb Raider?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2022)

Nope. Passt zu beiden nicht. 

Nächster Tipp:
Kein AAA-Titel, sondern ein Werk von unseren polnischen Nachbarn.


----------



## arrgh (17. April 2022)

This war of mine?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> This war of mine?


Nö. TWOM ist aber auch kein Adventure. 

Nächster Tipp: Das Spiel wie auch die Trilogie im Ganzen setzt auf harten Horror.


----------



## audiopathik (17. April 2022)

Und keine Trilogie und mit 2014 auch nicht mehr sehr jung 🤔 jungle Indie Adventure-Trilogien aus Polen finde ich echt auch nichts


----------



## arrgh (17. April 2022)

The devil came through here!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Und keine Trilogie und mit 2014 auch nicht mehr sehr jung 🤔 jungle Indie Adventure-Trilogien aus Polen finde ich echt auch nichts


Nächster Tipp:
Der chronologische Teil 1 der Trilogie erschien 2012.
Der zweite Teil bzw. sein "Remake" kam 2016 raus. 
Das Finale um das es hier geht ist Jahrgang 2019.


arrgh schrieb:


> The devil came through here!


Halbkorrekt. Das ist der Name der gesamten Trilogie. Und der alleinige Titel dieses Spiels...?


----------



## arrgh (17. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Halbkorrekt. Das ist der Name der gesamten Trilogie. Und der alleinige Titel dieses Spiels...?


Gnaaaargh Lorelai? Die catlady sicher nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Gnaaaargh *Lorelai*? Die catlady sicher nicht


We have a winner!!!





__ Giphy
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
giphy.com/gifs/l0MYMeHmXIweyrmO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Giphy. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Mein letzter Hinweis wäre im übrigen mein Avatar gewesen, der stammt auch aus diesem Spiel.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Hinweis wäre im übrigen mein Avatar gewesen, der stammt auch aus diesem Spiel.


dachte dauernd das wäre die schlanke Schwester von Mona Lisa.


----------



## audiopathik (17. April 2022)

Oh Mann das hab ich sogar, wär ich aber nie drauf gekommen 👍


----------



## arrgh (17. April 2022)

Nun denn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens will ich betonen, dass ich bereits schon ganze zwei Punkte habe. Ganze zwei. Wer führt hier Protokoll?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. April 2022)

Das sagt mir was und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich es gespielt habe.
Aber der Name will mir gerade nicht einfallen. 🤔


----------



## audiopathik (17. April 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Nun denn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt nun eine Siegerliste im OP

Ist es vielleicht Rage of Mages?


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2022)

Könnte War Wind irgendwann aus den 90ern sein.


----------



## audiopathik (17. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Könnte War Wind irgendwann aus den 90ern sein.


Sogar sicher das Pic ist sogar im GOG store









						War Wind
					

Die uralte, außerirdische Welt Yavaun steht kurz davor, in Anarchie zu versinken, denn di




					www.gog.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (17. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Könnte War Wind irgendwann aus den 90ern sein.


Richtig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2022)

Neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (17. April 2022)

Faces of War?


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2022)




----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. April 2022)

Company of Heroes?


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2022)




----------



## LOX-TT (17. April 2022)

Commandos 2?


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2022)

Nein. der Entwickler kam aus Ungarn und der Publisher aus Deutschland.


----------



## Bast3l (17. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nein. der Entwickler kam aus Ungarn und der Publisher aus Deutschland.


Blitzkrieg?


----------



## Neawoulf (17. April 2022)

Codename Panzers würde mir spontan noch einfallen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Codename Panzers würde mir spontan noch einfallen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. April 2022)

Okay, dann mal ein Neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






LouisLoiselle schrieb:


>


Das war ziemlich ins blaue geraten, muss ich  zugeben. Eigentlich wollte ich noch Blitzkrieg 2 vorschlagen


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Oddworld: Soulstorm?


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Oddworld: Soulstorm?


Nope


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nope


Outer Wilds?


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Outer Wilds?


Yep , weitermachen!


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2022)

Doom Eternal?


----------



## LOX-TT (18. April 2022)

an Doom hab ich auch gedacht, falls nicht sag ich mal Prey (das alte, nicht das von Arkane)


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. April 2022)

Sieht mir mehr nach Mass Effect oder sowas aus.


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Keins davon

Am Abend werd ich Hinweise und nen zweiten Screenshot nachposten


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Also, hier ein paar Hinweise


Das Spiel kennt wahrscheinlich jeder hier, ist nichts unbekanntes
Einige der Charaktere gab es schon vor dem ersten Computer (1941, Zuse Z3)
Das Spiel wird von einem der weltgrößten Medienkonzerne herausgegeben (Publisher)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. April 2022)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Guardians of the Galaxy


Ne die Guardians erschienen erstmals 1969 sonst aber schon die richtige Richtung


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Also, die Bilder sind trügerisch weil sie aus Zwischensequenzen stammen, der eigentliche Spielablauf ist ein ganz anderer. Wahrscheinlich hatte der ein oder andere schon an das richtige Spiel gedacht dann aber wegen der Bilder gedacht ne das ist es nicht.

Das auf dem letzten Bild könnte glatt ein Widersacher der Guardians sein, besonders wenn man weiß um wen es sich handelt, aber diese Universen begegnen sich nie oder nur ganz, ganz selten.

Vielleicht hilft der hier auf die Sprünge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dessoul (18. April 2022)

Overwatch?


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Overwatch?


Ne ist nicht Overwatch und nicht Winston ^^


----------



## dessoul (18. April 2022)

Ich habs:
League of Legends


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ich habs:
> League of Legends


Ne auch nicht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. April 2022)

Wenn er sagt, dass einige Charaktere schon vor mehr als 80 Jahren existierten und ich mit Guardians of the Galaxy nah dran war, kommen eigentlich nur Comic-Figuren in Frage.
Allerdings entspricht das was die Bilder zeigen, sonst nichts, was ich von Marvel z.b. kennen würde.
Bleibt DC. Also sage ich mal Injustice 2.


----------



## Chemenu (18. April 2022)

Injustice 2 ?

Paar Sekunden zu spät…


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Wenn er sagt, dass einige Charaktere schon vor mehr als 80 Jahren existierten und ich mit Guardians of the Galaxy nah dran war, kommen eigentlich nur Comic-Figuren in Frage.
> Allerdings entspricht das was die Bilder zeigen, sonst nichts, was ich von Marvel z.b. kennen würde.
> Bleibt DC. Also sage ich mal Injustice 2.


Injustice 2 👍
Superman erschien 1938, Batman 1939, Joker, Flash, Scarecrow, (Green) Lantern Corps u.a. 1940, Wonder Woman, Aquaman u.a. 1941 usw
WarnerMedia ist mit der Warner Music Group eins der drei weltgrößten Plattenlabel, mit den Warner Studios eins der sechs größten Filmstudios, mit HBO, CNN, Eurosport, Cartoon Network, Adult Swim uvm. ein Fernsehriese und mit den DC Comics einer der beiden größten Comicverläge
Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man die Festung von Brainiac, dem intergalaktischen Weltenverschlinger, der die Heimat von Superman zerstört hat, wäre ein idealer Widersacher für die Guardians, ist auch Thanos nicht unähnlich, aber die Universen von Marvel und DC treffen sich nie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chemenu schrieb:


> Injustice 2 ?
> 
> Paar Sekunden zu spät…


👍


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. April 2022)

Ich gebe zu, das Anfangsbild ist ziemlich fies. Aber vielleicht kommt ja doch schon jemand drauf, bevor ich mehr Details verrate.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

EVE Online?


----------



## LOX-TT (18. April 2022)

Ist das der Andromeda Nebel? Rate mal Mass Effect: Andromeda?


----------



## MrFob (18. April 2022)

Ich sage Star Wars Galaxies.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich sage Star Wars Galaxies.



Verdammt, keine 10 Minuten. 😯
Das hat dir der Teufel gesagt. 😈


----------



## MrFob (18. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Verdammt, keine 10 Minuten. 😯
> Das hat dir der Teufel gesagt. 😈


Haha, ich kenn doch den Matthias. 

(Im Ernst, ich weiss aus diversen Podcasts, das es eines deiner all-time favorites ist, drum war es in der naeheren Auswahl, aber kleiner Tipp: Das Bild eventuell umbennen. Ich wollte es mir genauer anschauen fuer Details im Bild, hab es angeklcikt und kam dann nicht drum rum zu sehen, dass der Name "swg_space27.jpg" war. Damit war die Sache klar.  ).


Ok, hier mein Screenshot. Sollte nicht zu schwierig sein diesmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> aber kleiner Tipp: Das Bild eventuell umbennen. Ich wollte es mir genauer anschauen, hab es angeklcikt und kam dann nicht drum rum zu sehen, dass der Name "swg_space27.jpg" war. Damit war die Sache klar.  ).



Ach verdammt. Beim ersten Mal, hab ich das sogar extra noch gemacht. Aber hier hab ich es diesmal vergessen. 😖


----------



## dessoul (18. April 2022)

Das ist doch irgend so ein Atari Spiel.


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Es ist Torin's Passage

Wenn man die Bilder aus dem Internet hat muss man sie zumindest bearbeiten sonst sind sie einfach zu finden.
www.photopea.com ist Photoshop im Webbrowser, kostenlos
Der Steam Community Hub hat für jedes Spiel eine Sektion Screenshots, die sind auch nicht von Google gelistet wenn sie nicht viele likes haben und da gibts sehr viele Screenshots.






						TinEye Reverse Image Search
					






					tineye.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2022)

Ihr alle mit euren miesen Tricks...


----------



## MrFob (18. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Es ist Torin's Passage
> 
> Wenn man die Bilder aus dem Internet hat muss man sie zumindest bearbeiten sonst sind sie einfach zu finden.
> 
> ...


Das ist richtig. 👌

Aber ich haette jetzt eigentlich schon gedacht, wer Bock hat bei dem Spiel hier mitzumachen der nutzt doch auch keine google search, das ist ja dann so oder so lahm. 


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ihr alle mit euren miesen Tricks...


Ja, wobei fuer meinen "Trick" konnte ich ja nicht wirklich was. Da war eher @Matthias Dammes schuld.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ja, wobei fuer meinen "Trick" konnte ich ja nicht wirklich was. Da war eher @Matthias Dammes schuld.


Okay, DAS war natürlich ein Anfängerfehler par excellence und daher unschwer auf die Lösung zu kommen.

Stellen wir die folgende Zusatzregel auf:
Keine Nutzung von Bildersuchmachinen. Sonst raubt man dem ganzen Spiel den Spaß.


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. 👌
> 
> Aber ich haette jetzt eigentlich schon gedacht, wer Bock hat bei dem Spiel hier mitzumachen der nutzt doch auch keine google search, das ist ja dann so oder so lahm.
> 
> Ja, wobei fuer meinen "Trick" konnte ich ja nicht wirklich was. Da war eher @Matthias Dammes schuld.


Du kannst nochmal.

Tip: der Steam Community Hub Sektion Screenshots für jedes Spiel, da sind nur solche mit vielen Likes von Google gelistet.

Oder einfach mit www.photopea.com das Bild spiegeln, am Farbregler leicht drehen


----------



## MrFob (18. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Du kannst nochmal.
> 
> Tip: der Steam Community Hub Sektion Screenshots für jedes Spiel, da sind nur solche mit vielen Likes von Google gelistet.
> 
> Oder einfach mit www.photopea.com das Bild spiegeln, am Farbregler leicht drehen


Ich ueberlasse dir gerne das Feld. Bin grade auf Arbeit und wird etwas schwierig mich hier durch Steam Foren zu klicken. Und du hast es ja geloest. Hau rein. 👍


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mal was einfacheres


----------



## LOX-TT (18. April 2022)

Brütal Legends?


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Brütal Legends?


So eine Grafik kann das leider nicht aufwarten ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2022)

Elden Ring?


----------



## dessoul (18. April 2022)

Ich habe die letzten "Age of Wonders" - Versionen nicht gespielt, aber ich würde drauf setzen, dass es da irgendwo reinfällt.


----------



## audiopathik (18. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Elden Ring?


Nein ist aber auch nicht sehr alt


dessoul schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten "Age of Wonders" - Versionen nicht gespielt, aber ich würde drauf setzen, dass es da irgendwo reinfällt.


Kein schlechter Versuch


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

Also es ist ein ziemlich junges Spiel und erhielt durchwegs positive Kritiken, es wurde auch intensiv berichtet, auch auf PCG gibt es mehrere Artikel darüber.
Für gewöhnlich nichts was man Mal eben zwischendurch spielt, viele Spieler haben hunderte oder tausende Spielstunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. April 2022)

Ist das die Ansicht im Spiel? Die Balken deuten eher auf Videosequenzen hin.


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist das die Ansicht im Spiel? Die Balken deuten eher auf Videosequenzen hin.


Sind Einblenden, also kurze Kamerafahrt ehe der Spieler die Kontrolle übernimmt, aber in-engine, also Spielgrafik.

Sind aber dennoch womöglich trügerisch, der Spielablauf ist wiederum anders.

Hier wären Cinematics:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

Ich dachte es wird sofort erraten und hab extra vorsichtig Bilder gewählt.
Das sollte es vereinfachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

Jetzt machst dus aber echt einfach:
Total War: Warhammer 3
(Habs noch nicht gespielt, aber den Fuzzi aus dem vorletzten Bild kennt man aus der Werbung.)


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Jetzt machst dus aber echt einfach:
> Total War: Warhammer 3
> (Habs noch nicht gespielt, aber den Fuzzi aus dem vorletzten Bild kennt man aus der Werbung.)


Gewonnen


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

Oh? Okay.
Dann bin ich mal an der Reihe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um es superschwer zu machen, bin ich in die nicht jugendfreie Abteilung gegangen. 
Das ist jetzt kein Regelverstoß, oder?


----------



## Chemenu (19. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Gewonnen


Oh man, ich hätte es doch schreiben sollen. Wollte TW: Warhammer 3 tippen und dachte mir dann doch, dass das irgendwie zu clean aussieht für Warhammer.


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Um es superschwer zu machen, bin ich in die nicht jugendfreie Abteilung gegangen.
> Das ist jetzt kein Regelverstoß, oder?


Nö, solange die generellen Forenregeln eingehalten werden, heißt glaube keine Nacktbilder auch wenn sie animiert sind.


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

In dem Fall....
Ich weiss halt nicht, bis wohin wir das ziehen wollen. Nur für den Fall, dass da keiner draufkommt....
Ab wann muss/sollte ich auflösen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

Es ist Love & Sex: Second Base ^^


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

Wow.... Das war schnell!!!
Wie kommts?


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2022)

Das Spiel kenne ich nicht (die Visual Novels finde ich meist recht ähnlich), aber zumindest ist da jemand Nine Inch Nails Fan, kann also nicht so verkehrt sein


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Wow.... Das war schnell!!!
> Wie kommts?


Google 'Samantha Emma Bree game' ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Wow.... Das war schnell!!!
> Wie kommts?


google bildersuche.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2022)

Das neue Bild: Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist's evtl. ne Cutscene aus The Witcher 3?


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

Ist nicht The Witcher


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das neue Bild: Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist's evtl. ne Cutscene aus The Witcher 3?


Dazu ist der Gore-Faktor auch zu groß. The Witcher ist viel familienfreundlicher.
Ich würde in die Richtung "Dying light 2" tendieren.
.... War das jetzt richtig? Das war nämlich vollkommen geraten.


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Dazu ist der Gore-Faktor auch zu groß. The Witcher ist viel familienfreundlicher.
> Ich würde in die Richtung "Dying light 2" tendieren.


Gewonnen, Dying Light 2 

Witcher 3 ist FSK 18 ^^ die Cutscene mit den Erhängten ist nicht gerade kinderfreundlich


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Gewonnen, Dying Light 2
> 
> Witcher 3 ist FSK 18 ^^ die Cutscene mit den Erhängten ist nicht gerade kinderfreundlich


Hmmm. Ich hab bei The Witcher 3 aber im Gegensatz zu Dying Lights nicht das Problem, dass mir von dem ganzen Blut schlecht wird. Das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich mich von so Spielen fernhalten muss.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sooooooo: nächstes Spiel. Extra bei google Bildersuche nachgeprüft, dort existiert der Screen nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Witcher 3 ist FSK 18 ^^ die Cutscene mit den Erhängten ist nicht gerade kinderfreundlich



Oder wo Menschen lebend auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt werden. TW3 kann an schon sehr heftig sein.


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

Gamedec 

Geralts Liebschaften sind auch nicht gerade der Traum einer Familie


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Gamedec
> 
> Geralts Liebschaften sind auch nicht gerade der Traum einer Familie


.... Ist richtig. Ich mache das immer noch viel zu einfach irgendwie.

Und bei Geralts Liebschaften wird mir auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. April 2022)

Horizon Zero Dawn oder sein Nachfolger Forbidden West?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. April 2022)

Horizon: Zero Dawn


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Horizon Zero Dawn oder sein Nachfolger Forbidden West?


Gewonnen

Einmal für die Kamera:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw korrekterweise hätte Matthias gewonnen weil der das konkrete Spiel zuerst nannte


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

Das zweite Bild ist aber aus Forbidden west, oder?
Ich kann mich an das bei Zero Dawn nicht erinnern.


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild ist aber aus Forbidden west, oder?
> Ich kann mich an das bei Zero Dawn nicht erinnern.


Ist aus Zero Dawn


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie Metal Gear/Solid Snake da vorne aber wüsste nicht dass es so eins gibt ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. April 2022)

Nö ist auch keins davon.


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

Ist das aus der Halo - Reihe?  Der Panzer links erinnert mich daran.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2022)

wenn dann der Strategie Teil, daher der Tip: Halo Wars?


----------



## Markus841 (19. April 2022)

Planetside?


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. April 2022)

Das Spiel ist komplett aus japanischer Hand und erschien nur für ein einziges System.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2022)

Xenoblade Chronicles X? Der Teil mit den Mechs für die WiiU


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. April 2022)

so ist es


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2022)

Deadly Creatures?


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Deadly Creatures?


richtig


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> richtig


War ins Blaue geraten weil ich mich an einen alten Test erinnern konnte wo gefährliche Tierarten (und der Kampf untereinander) eine maßgebliche Rolle gespielt haben. Ansonsten wäre mir auch nichts weiter eingefallen. ^^

Okay, mein Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erster Tipp:
Im Spiel ist man in den verschneiten Wäldern Russlands unterwegs.


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

Ist es zufällig Syberia?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ist es zufällig Syberia?


Nope. Nächster Tipp:
Ist kein klassisches Adventure.


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

F1 2021 

Kleiner Scherz (Strecke in Sotschi)

Ist das denn ein ein Bildausschnitt oder der ganze Bildschirm?
Wie wärs mit Kholat?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> F1 2021
> 
> Kleiner Scherz (Strecke in Sotschi)
> 
> ...


Natürlich ist es der ganze Bildschirm. Und natürlich ist es Kholat.


----------



## audiopathik (19. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Niemand? Das Spiel kennt sicherlich jeder hier allerdings würde man von den Bildern wohl nicht auf das Spiel schließen, eigentlich sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. April 2022)

Resident Evil: Village


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Richtig 👍




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Hmm is das für die Wii?
Habs, es ist Elebits


----------



## LOX-TT (20. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Hmm is das für die Wii?
> Habs, es ist Elebits


richtig, hier in D unter dem Namen Eledees erschienen, aber ist ja das selbe Game


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Ein Tip vorweg: es erschien erst nur für die Xbox und erst mehrere Jahre später für PC.
Ist ein wildes Parkour-Shooter-Game.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2022)

sunset overdrive?


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sunset overdrive?


Richtig, das war schnell 👍


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2022)

ok, dann mach ich mal: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (20. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ok, dann mach ich mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deus Ex Human Revolution.


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Cool


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Deus Ex Human Revolution.


so isses. 
nerd.


----------



## MrFob (20. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so isses.
> nerd.


🤓  
Das sie das Poster reinbauen duerften muessten sie damals uebrigens erst mit der obersten Firmenebene von Square Enix verhandeln. 

Hier das naechste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Ist das irgendwie bekannt oder ist es einfach ein Indie-Underdog?
Nur PC oder?


----------



## MrFob (20. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ist das irgendwie bekannt oder ist es einfach ein Indie-Underdog?
> Nur PC oder?


Jo, ist bekannt. Ist ein Lizenzspiel zu einem grossen Franchise. 
Kam fuer PC und spaeter sogar fuer Mac OS (laut Wikipedia).

EDIT: Muss mal weg, also wenn es einer gleich erraet, kann kurz dauern bis ich antworten kann. 
Vielleicht als kleiner Tipp noch: 



Spoiler



Der Screenshot bezieht sich auf ein Easter Egg in dem Spiel.


----------



## Toni (20. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> 🤓
> Das sie das Poster reinbauen duerften muessten sie damals uebrigens erst mit der obersten Firmenebene von Square Enix verhandeln.
> 
> Hier das naechste:
> ...


am besten ist ja wohl der Titel des Bildes


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie so ein ist-insgeheim-Spion-Teenie-Film


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. April 2022)

Star Trek Voyager Elite Force 2. Das Geheimlevel wo man in eine Röhre springen musste.


----------



## MrFob (20. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Star Trek Voyager Elite Force 2. Das Geheimlevel wo man in eine Röhre springen musste.


Sehr richtig! 👍🖖





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQl2Spe1ZFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. April 2022)

Dürfte nicht zu schwer sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. April 2022)

Hexen


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Graven
Painkiller
🤔


----------



## golani79 (20. April 2022)

Clive Barkers Undying

Ich geb ab ^^


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Wär ich nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## golani79 (20. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Wär ich nicht drauf gekommen


Hab das HUD irgendwie sofort erkannt 
Kann gerne jemand anderer nen neuen Screenshot posten


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. April 2022)

Guacamelee!


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Guacamelee!


Lass ich mal so gelten, Guacamelee 2! Órale!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (20. April 2022)

Kena: Bridge of Spirits?


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2022)

dreamfall chapters?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dreamfall chapters?


Gerade wollte ich Hinweise und ein neues Bild posten.
Aber das brauch ich dann wohl nicht mehr.

Mit anderen Worten: Richtig!


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Richtig!



ok, danke!   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. April 2022)

The Ascent?


----------



## audiopathik (21. April 2022)

The Ascent oder sowas


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. April 2022)

Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## audiopathik (21. April 2022)

Oder Ruiner


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> The Ascent?





audiopathik schrieb:


> The Ascent oder sowas





Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Cyberpunk 2077





audiopathik schrieb:


> Oder Ruiner



nein


----------



## Neawoulf (21. April 2022)

Der Stil erinnert mich ein wenig an Elex, aber in Elex 1 kann ich mich an so eine Bar nicht erinnern. Von daher: Evtl. Elex 2?


----------



## audiopathik (21. April 2022)

Helldivers


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der Stil erinnert mich ein wenig an Elex, aber in Elex 1 kann ich mich an so eine Bar nicht erinnern. Von daher: Evtl. Elex 2?





audiopathik schrieb:


> Helldivers



nope


----------



## audiopathik (21. April 2022)

Sieht mir nach Top-Down-Shooter Rogue-Lite aus, wie _ Killsquad_


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach Top-Down-Shooter Rogue-Lite aus, wie _ Killsquad_



auch nicht.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2022)

Ein Weltraumshooter?


----------



## audiopathik (21. April 2022)

Cloudpunk


----------



## Neawoulf (21. April 2022)

Mars: War Logs?

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat (87% sicher, dass das das Schiff im Sumpfgebiet am Anfang sein könnte... vielleicht auch nur 52,3% sicher)

*Sultan möchte mit dir sprechen!"


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2022)

leider alles falsch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> leider alles falsch.


Wäre nicht langsam mal Zeit einen Tipp rüberwachsen zu lassen?!


----------



## audiopathik (21. April 2022)

Shadowrun: Hongkong


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre nicht langsam mal Zeit einen Tipp rüberwachsen zu lassen?!



na gut: es handelt sich um den zweiten und bis dato letzten teil einer reihe.


----------



## audiopathik (21. April 2022)

Rage 2


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Rage 2


korrekt


----------



## audiopathik (21. April 2022)

Etwas das wohl nur wenige kennen, darum gleich ein Tip: der Entwickler gilt als führend im Bereich der Militärstrategiesimulation, eine professionelle Version von den Spiel ist beim US-Militär im Einsatz und auch BBC, der History Channel & Co ziehen ziehen den Entwickler heran. Allerdings ist er mit über 200 Strategiespielen quer durch alle historischen Epochen und Fantasy-/Scifi - Settings wohl auch vielen Spielern ein Begriff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dessoul (21. April 2022)

Microsoft Flight simulator

oder

Army plane Flight - aircraft simulation
​


----------



## audiopathik (21. April 2022)

Nein, ist kein Flugsimulator, sondern rein operatives Kommando.


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Vom Entwickler/Publisher gibt es mehrere Warhammer 40.000 Spiele und neben bereits veröffentlichten sind mehrere Strategiespiele auf Basis von bekannten Franchises in Entwicklung, PCG hat zu allen davon bereits berichtet.

Das gesuchte Spiel spinnt genau wie Arma 3 diverse plausible, geopolitische Eskalationszenatien, aktuelle wie der letzte Ukrainekonflikt, Israel/Syrien, USA x Korea x China, Indien/Pakistan, Venezuela uvm. und Nachkriegsszenarien, allen vorran natürlich NATO x Warschauer Pakt/Eskalation des Kalten Kriegs.
Es ist noch ziemlich jung, wenige Jahre alt. Einer Suche nach hat PCG keinen Artikel zu dem Spiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (22. April 2022)

Also interessant liest sich dss allemal.
Bin gespannt auf die Auflösung und informiere mich mehr über das Game.
Danke an dieser Stelle


----------



## dessoul (22. April 2022)

Ist zumindest Hinterhältig. 
Weil der ursprüngliche Entwickler von Warhammer 40.000 war THQ. Die haben aber Insolvenz angemeldet, was es sehr schwer macht, da was zuzuordnen, was Neuer ist. Deren Nachfolger, Embracer Group, ist so verschachtelt, dass ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme beim Versuch, da noch durchzuschalten. 

Wenn es zu dem Spiel auch keine Spielebewertung gibt, heisst es, es ist noch tief in der Entwicklung und könnte sogar eingestampft werden. Kein Wunder, dass da kaum einer was drüber weiss.


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Weil der ursprüngliche Entwickler von Warhammer 40.000 war THQ.


Entwickler eher nicht. Vielleicht exklusiver Publisher?
Ich weiß nicht, wie das damals genau lief bei denen.


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ist zumindest Hinterhältig.
> Weil der ursprüngliche Entwickler von Warhammer 40.000 war THQ. Die haben aber Insolvenz angemeldet, was es sehr schwer macht, da was zuzuordnen, was Neuer ist. Deren Nachfolger, Embracer Group, ist so verschachtelt, dass ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme beim Versuch, da noch durchzuschalten.


Warhammer Fantasy & 40K sind mittlerweile alte Tabletopspiele aus den 80ern von Games Workshop.
Ich nehme an du meinst WH 40k: Space Marine von Relic Entertainment (Company of Heroes, 40K: Dawn of War II & III, Age of Empires IV) das unter THQ und SEGA veröffentlicht wurde.
Nach der Insolvenz von THQ hat sich Nordic Games die Rechte an der Trademark THQ gesichert (nachdem sie bei der Liquidationsauktion 2013 Darksiders und MX vs ATV für 1,2 Mio. USD gekauft hatten, THQ hatte keinen regulären Käufer für diese Franchises gefunden) und sich in THQ Nordic umbenannt, der Bekanntheit wegen.

Warhammer ist wohl eins der am meisten lizensieren Franchises unter den Videospielen, die Anzahl der Warhammer-Spiele geht vielleicht in die tausende ^^ Die Lizenz ist wohl sehr günstig und einfach zu bekommen, deshalb gerade attraktiv für kleine und neue Entwickler, weil man sich damit direkt ein großes Zielpublikum erschließt. Die durchschnittliche Qualität der der Spiele ist aber auch leider entsprechend niedrig.


----------



## dessoul (22. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Warhammer Fantasy & 40K sind mittlerweile alte Tabletopspiele aus den 80ern von Games Workshop.
> Ich nehme an du meinst WH 40k: Space Marine von Relic Entertainment (Company of Heroes, 40K: Dawn of War II & III, Age of Empires IV) das unter THQ und SEGA veröffentlicht wurde.
> Nach der Insolvenz von THQ hat sich Nordic Games die Rechte an der Trademark THQ gesichert (nachdem sie bei der Liquidationsauktion 2013 Darksiders und MX vs ATV für 1,2 Mio. USD gekauft hatten, THQ hatte keinen regulären Käufer für diese Franchises gefunden) und sich in THQ Nordic umbenannt, der Bekanntheit wegen.
> 
> Warhammer ist wohl eins der am meisten lizensieren Franchises unter den Videospielen, die Anzahl der Warhammer-Spiele geht vielleicht in die tausende ^^ Die Lizenz ist wohl sehr günstig und einfach zu bekommen, deshalb gerade attraktiv für kleine und neue Entwickler, weil man sich damit direkt ein großes Zielpublikum erschließt. Die durchschnittliche Qualität der der Spiele ist aber auch leider entsprechend niedrig.


Ok. Wir wissen jetzt aber trotzdem nicht, wie das Spiel heisst......

(Unabhängig davon: ich kenne noch genügend, die Warhammer Fantasy und 40k Tabletop spielen. Mit Frontfiguren wie Henry Cavill sind die auch noch weit weg davon, tot zu sein. Aber nur was für Leute mit zuviel Geld. Für eine Armee zahlt man genug, um sich eine kleine Wohnung leisten zu können. Und ich meine kaufen, nicht mieten.)


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2022)

Schick mir gerne mal das Verkaufsangebot zur kleinen Wohnung für ein paar 100-1000 EUR! 
Dass das Hobby recht teuer ist, stimmt aber.



audiopathik schrieb:


> Vom Entwickler/Publisher gibt es mehrere Warhammer 40.000 Spiele und neben bereits veröffentlichten sind mehrere Strategiespiele auf Basis von bekannten Franchises in Entwicklung, PCG hat zu allen davon bereits berichtet.


Command: Modern Operations
Kannte ich nicht, musste Steam zur Hilfe nehmen.
Du hast ja netterweise genug Hinweise gegeben.


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Das sie alt sind heißt auch nicht, dass sie tot sind ^_^
Warhammer Fantasy wurde ja mit der letzten Erweiterung für Edition 8 'The End Times' 2015 beendet, da die Spielwelt hier endgültig untergeht. Stattdessen wurde dann Age of Sigmar aus dem Boden gestampft, an sich eigentlich doch eine Forsetzung von Warhammer Fantasy, aber dazu braucht man wiederum eigene teure Regelbücher und Armeen. Nunmehr soll Warhammer Fantasy doch wieder mit The Old World rebootet werden.

Jedenfalls ist THQ nicht der gesuchte Entwickler.


Zybba schrieb:


> Command: Modern Operations
> Kannte ich nicht, musste Steam zur Hilfe nehmen.
> Du hast ja netterweise genug Hinweise gegeben.



Gewonnen, die militärische Version davon ist beim Radar-Operator auf Flugzeugträgern der US-Navy im Einsatz.


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Stargate: Timekeepers
Starship Troopers: Terran Command
Terminator: Dark Fate

Sind übrigens die Franchise-Spiele die Slitherine gerade entwickelt.


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2022)

Das gesuchte Spiel ist ein Pixelart Roguelike. Es ist an sich ein Ein-Mann-Projekt, mit diversen Zuarbeiten (Artworks, Intro, etc).
Der Macher ist ein (recht unbekannter) Musiker, hat den OST selbst produziert.

Das Spiel hat ein Cyberpunk Setting. Neonfarben und Synthie Sounds sind also vorhanden. 
Die Präsentation fand ich sehr rund, Gameplay leider nicht so toll. Aber das ist ja Geschmacksache...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (22. April 2022)

Das HUD erkenne ich doch sofort. Es handelt sich natuerlich um Youtube: Das Spiel.


----------



## dessoul (22. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das HUD erkenne ich doch sofort. Es handelt sich natuerlich um Youtube: Das Spiel.


Ich hab das jetzt gegoogelt. Musste das sein?


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2022)

Ich dachte mir, dass so hoffentlich keiner Reverse Image Search nutzen kann.


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Black Future '88
Das hab ich ein wenig gespielt ^^


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Black Future '88
> Das hab ich ein wenig gespielt ^^


Absolut korrekt!

Ich habs glaube ich einmal durchgespielt. Cooles Game.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9edBllCnjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (22. April 2022)

NITE Team 4


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. April 2022)

NITE Team 4


----------



## Chemenu (22. April 2022)

Das gibts nicht… Matthias cheatet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab meine Antwort  früher gepostet und auf einmal werden die Zeitstempel im Forum geändert. Es geht hier nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> NITE Team 4


Richtig, sehr cooles Spiel, besonders die Open-World-Missionen um die Uiguren-Camps in China und jene um die Sicherheitsüberprüfung der Finanzinfrastruktur während des G7-Gipfel 2018. Dazu muss man im Internet recherchieren und das Missionsbriefing hatte ein Dokument auf der Website der FS-ISAC (Institut für Cybersicherheit im amerikanischen Finanzsektor) verlinkt. Die haben das Dokument darauf offline genommen weil es ihnen wohl nicht Recht war dass ein Hackerspiel die Leute auf ihrer Seite rumschnüffeln schickt ^^


Chemenu schrieb:


> Das gibts nicht… Matthias cheatet!
> 
> Ich hab meine Antwort  früher gepostet und auf einmal werden die Zeitstempel im Forum geändert. Es geht hier nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.


Ne passt schon du hast gewonnen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das gibts nicht… Matthias cheatet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt doch. Du hast vor mir gepostet, deswegen ist dein Post länger her.


----------



## Chemenu (22. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Stimmt doch. Du hast vor mir gepostet, deswegen ist dein Post länger her.


Achso, stimmt. Sorry. Ich war grad total verwirrt. Ich bin wohl schon paranoid weil ich in den letzten Tagen immer mal wieder das Phänomen sehe, dass plötzlich ältere Posts erscheinen die vorher nicht da waren. Ich schieb's einfach auf das österreichische Internet, das hängt wohl etwas hinterher.  🤦🏻‍♂️


hier das neue Bild. Sollte easy für euch sein. Sorry für die Qualität, ist abfotografiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Der Like war als Trostpreis gedacht ._.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2022)

Zum neuen Bild: Dethkarz?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2022)

DethKarz


----------



## Chemenu (22. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zum neuen Bild: Dethkarz?


Richtig.  


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> DethKarz


Wohl leider ein paar Sekunden zu spät.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wohl leider ein paar Sekunden zu spät.


Wie im "echten" Rennen, da fehlen oft nur Hundertstel. 
Meine Schreibweise mit großem "K" ist dafür richtig.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2022)

Okay, weiter geht's:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2022)

Stalker?


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stalker?


Nope


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

FAR: Changing Tides


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> FAR: Changing Tides


Nein, auch nicht.


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Hm womöglich Battlefield 1?


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Hm womöglich Battlefield 1?


Negativ


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Fallout 4


----------



## dessoul (22. April 2022)

Escape from Tarkov?


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Fallout 4





dessoul schrieb:


> Escape from Tarkov?


Nein, beides nicht.

Ganz kleiner Tipp: Das Setting des Spiels ist fiktiv.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ganz kleiner Tipp: Das Setting des Spiels ist fiktiv.


Das galt für jeden Vorschlag bereits, etwas mehr Hilfe als das Offensichtliche wäre hilfreich. 😉

Chernobylite ?


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Mad Max


----------



## Neawoulf (22. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das galt für jeden Vorschlag bereits, etwas mehr Hilfe als das Offensichtliche wäre hilfreich. 😉
> 
> Chernobylite ?





audiopathik schrieb:


> Mad Max



Nope. Chernobylite würde ich auch noch zumindest halbwegs als "echtes" Setting sehen, auch wenn die Geschichte und einige Elemente natürlich fiktiv sind. Das Setting in diesem Spiel ist meines Wissens nach komplett fiktiv.

Es ist aber echt schwierig Tipps zu geben, die weder zu wenig, noch zu viel verraten. Da ich für heute mal raus bin, gebe ich noch einen etwas größeren:

Das Spiel ist der zweite Teil der Reihe. Der erste Teil ist schon älter und hat ein paar Jahre vor Release von Teil 2 ein Remaster bekommen.


----------



## dessoul (22. April 2022)

Half Life 2?

Das bittere an dem Bild ist, dass ich ständig ein Deja-Vu-Gefühl dabei habe.


----------



## audiopathik (22. April 2022)

Black Mesa und Half-Life: Source sind nicht offiziell, insofern gibts kein Remaster von Half-Life.


----------



## Chemenu (23. April 2022)

Pathologic 2 ?


----------



## audiopathik (23. April 2022)

Wasteland 2


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2022)

Ghost Warrior (2)?


----------



## Neawoulf (23. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Pathologic 2 ?


Pathologic 2 ist richtig.

An sich ein gutes Spiel, bin aber nie mit dem Zeitlimit klargekommen.


----------



## Chemenu (23. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (23. April 2022)

Shelter /2


----------



## Chemenu (23. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Shelter /2


Nennst du jetzt beide Teile?


----------



## audiopathik (23. April 2022)

Shelter 2


----------



## Chemenu (23. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Shelter 2


Das ist korrekt.


----------



## audiopathik (23. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (23. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Spiel ist von/mit den Machern einer bekannten Adult Swim Serie.


----------



## Zybba (23. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist von/mit den Machern einer bekannten Adult Swim Serie.


Rick & Morty Virtual Rick-ality


----------



## audiopathik (23. April 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Rick & Morty Virtual Rick-ality


Ne aber das ist die richtige Serie


----------



## audiopathik (24. April 2022)

Also das Spiel läuft sowohl am Bildschirm als auch VR, ist erst vor wenigen Jahren für PC, PS, XB, Switch, Oculus erschienen und auf PCG gibts Artikel zum Announce und dann Release des Spiels. In Rick & Morty und Solar Opposites gabs Easter Eggs zu dem Spiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (25. April 2022)

Also ich löse auf es war Trover Saves the Universe

Wenn jemand möchte kann er/sie einen Screenshot posten


----------



## dessoul (25. April 2022)

Trover scheint ein cooles Spiel mit viel schwarzem Humor zu ein. Nur blöd, dass es am besten für VR läuft.

Ok. Da noch kein anderer gepostet hat....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (25. April 2022)

Ist Klasse auf dem Bildschirm so hab ichs gespielt.

Zum Bild, womöglich ein Card Battler wie *Deep Sky Derelicts *oder Turn-Based Tactical Battler

Habs, es ist:
Forgive Me Father


----------



## dessoul (25. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ist Klasse auf dem Bildschirm so hab ichs gespielt.
> 
> Zum Bild, womöglich ein Card Battler wie *Deep Sky Derelicts *oder Turn-Based Tactical Battler
> 
> ...


Komplett richtig.


----------



## audiopathik (25. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. April 2022)

Aperture Desk Job


----------



## audiopathik (25. April 2022)

Jawohl


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (25. April 2022)

Pfeiff auf den Schlüssel, vielleicht ist Alkohol doch eine Lösung? 🤔


----------



## dessoul (25. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Pfeiff auf den Schlüssel, vielleicht ist Alkohol doch eine Lösung? 🤔


Ist das der Titel?
Weil ansonsten: Alkohol ist eine Lösung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. April 2022)

Das war alles bisher nicht zielführend. 

Hier ein neues Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2022)

NOPE 2?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

Book of unwritten Tales 2. Wilbur reist in der Zeit zurück und dadurch verändert sich auch der Grafikstil. Sieht normal besser aus^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Book of unwritten Tales 2. Wilbur reist in der Zeit zurück und dadurch verändert sich auch der Grafikstil. Sieht normal besser aus^^



Richtig.
Im ersten Bild war er so weit zurück, dass er in der Text-Adventure-Ära landete.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

Dürfte nicht schwer sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

Alien Breed (Remake) ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

Nee das gesuchte ist älter.


----------



## dessoul (26. April 2022)

Sieht aus wie mein Keller?

Nee, ist Alien Shooter.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Nee, ist Alien Shooter.


Nö.


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2022)

shadowgrounds


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)




----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

Flight Simulator 2020?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

ich glaube nicht, dafür sieht dfas flugzeug zu schlecht aus^^ sieht eher nach einer uibsoft open world aus....vielleicht eines der ghost recons, z.b. wildlands?


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> vielleicht eines der ghost recons, z.b. wildlands?



volltreffer!
das ging schnell!


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

War echt nur ins blaue geraten, hab mich nur an der Landschaft orientiert. Mein neues ist wieder etwas älter, aber doch bekannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

Red Faction?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

volltreffer!
das ging schnell!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

D-Dog aus MGS V Phantom Pain?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> D-Dog aus MGS V Phantom Pain?


Dachte mir dass es wohl zu einfach ist... 

Aber ja, ist korrekt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

dürfte auch leicht sein, wenn man das genre mag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

What remains of Edith Finch?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> What remains of Edith Finch?


Nee. Klingt aber irgendwie interessant^^


----------



## audiopathik (26. April 2022)

Martha is Dead


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)




----------



## audiopathik (26. April 2022)

Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

Das Spiel stammt aus deutscher Produktion, spielt in einem fiktiven deutschen Ort der 60er.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

Trüberbrock (oder wie sich das auch immer schreibt)


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

Trüberbrook ist korrekt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2022)

S U P E R H O T
S U P E R H O T
S U P E R H O T
S U P E R H O T


Jemand anderes kann gerne das nächste Bild posten. 

Cooler thread btw @audiopathik!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

Der Zybba war super. Schnell. ^^


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2022)

Das Spiel hat sich einfach in meinen Kopf eingebrannt.
Aber dazu würde es ja auch konzipiert!


----------



## audiopathik (26. April 2022)

SUPERHOT ist sehr cool, muss mir noch Mal die VR version holen, ist sicher genial ^_^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. April 2022)

Das sieht mir sehr nach *The Talos Principle* aus, evtl. aus dem DLC (tolles Spiel!)


----------



## audiopathik (26. April 2022)

Richtig


----------



## Neawoulf (26. April 2022)

Hier kommt ein Neues. Mal gucken, wer's noch kennt (hab das Spiel geliebt damals):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (26. April 2022)

Sieht aus wie Myst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

The Elder Scrollsblivion?


----------



## Neawoulf (26. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Myst





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> The Elder Scrollsblivion?


Nee, beide sind's nicht.

*edit* Ein erster kleiner Tipp: Das Spiel ist 2014 erschienen und der zweite Teil seiner Reihe.


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2022)

Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor?

Google bestätigt, dass das schon so lange her ist. Hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## audiopathik (26. April 2022)

Womöglich Destiny?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

Legend of Grimrock 2?


----------



## Neawoulf (26. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Legend of Grimrock 2?


Yep, das ist's.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

Habs nur durch den Tip geraten, hab nämlich nur den ersten gespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Habs nur durch den Tip geraten, hab nämlich nur den ersten gespielt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ich's gerade erst vor ein paar Tagen noch gesehen habe: Säulen der Erde/Pillars of the Earth von Daedalic (leider das letzte halbwegs klassische Point & Click Adventure, das die selbst entwickelt haben).


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)




----------



## Neawoulf (26. April 2022)

Das hier dürfte Adventure Fans nicht allzu schwer fallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (26. April 2022)

Fran Bow


----------



## Neawoulf (26. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Fran Bow


Exakt! 👍


----------



## audiopathik (26. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Eins aus der selben Schublade


----------



## audiopathik (27. April 2022)

Also wie Fran Bow so ein Anti-Helden Anti-Märchen über ein doch nicht so süßes kleines Mädchen, sehr komisch ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni (27. April 2022)

ich bin gleichzeitig verstört und interessiert an dem Titel


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2022)

Little Misfortune ("I'm a little lady, you know?!" - "Yikes forever!" Lustig, aber auch sehr böse. Fran Bow hat mir besser gefallen)


----------



## audiopathik (27. April 2022)

Richtig


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2022)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob das hier jemand kennt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (27. April 2022)

Synth Riders


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Synth Riders


Yep!


----------



## audiopathik (27. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2022)

Catherine


----------



## audiopathik (27. April 2022)

Richtig 🐐


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2022)

Erster Tipp:
Ist ein Remaster eines ursprünglichen Smartphone-Games.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. April 2022)

Deus Ex: The Fall


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Deus Ex: The Fall


Nope. Wäre ja schön wenn es - also DE: The Fall - ansatzweise SO gut ausgesehen hätte.


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2022)

republique


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> republique


C'est exact.


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2022)

Legend of Grimrock


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Legend of Grimrock


so isses.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2022)

Erster Tipp:
Ist ein Rogue-Like aus den 2010ern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2022)

Doch so schwer?

Tipp 2:
Das Bild stammt vom erfolgreichen Abschluss des Spiels.

Desweiteren ist man während des Rogue-Lite-Abenteuers nur teilweise auf den Festland unterwegs.


----------



## audiopathik (28. April 2022)

Ne weiß nicht könnte so ungefähr alles sein was ich nicht gespielt hab.

The Flame in the Flood?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ne weiß nicht könnte so ungefähr alles sein was ich nicht gespielt hab.
> 
> The Flame in the Flood?


Das ist aber sowas von richtig.


----------



## audiopathik (28. April 2022)

Meißte Zeit am Wasser war ein guter Hinweis ^^ ich hab das sogar aber bisher nicht probiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (28. April 2022)

Also so viele Mars Terraforming Spiele gibt es nun wieder nicht, sollte nicht so schwer zu finden sein


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2022)

Das ist Per Aspera, oder?

Nie gespielt aber war mal auf der Steam Seite irgendwann. Bin mir also nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## audiopathik (28. April 2022)

Richtig, ist es 👍
Terraforming Mars ist übrigens nächstes Epic-Freebie


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2022)

Cool! Naechstes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (28. April 2022)

Deus Ex?


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Deus Ex?


Haha, ne, aber kein schlechter Versuch.

Soweit ich weiss wird der Anschlag auf die Freiheitsstatue aber in keinem der Deus Ex Spiele on screen gezeigt. (Ich hatte insgeheim immer gehofft, dass das das Finale von Teil 3 der Jensen Saga werden wuerde, dass man zusammen mit Silhouette Liberty Isalnd infiltriert um die Statue zu sprengen. Make it happen Square Enix/Eidos Montreal!!!)


----------



## Neawoulf (28. April 2022)

Hab's nie selbst gespielt, daher nur geraten. Evtl. Homefront?


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab's nie selbst gespielt, daher nur geraten. Evtl. Homefront?


Nope auch nicht. Aber auch ein guter Kandidat. Weiss nicht mehr, ob die Koreaner die Big Lady in die Luft gejagt haben damals.


----------



## audiopathik (28. April 2022)

Spider-Man 2


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Spider-Man 2


Leider nein.

Ok, zwei Hinweise:

1. Der erste sollte eigentlich offensichtlich sein: Es handelt sich hier um einen Screenshot aus einer Zwischensequenz in dem Spiel.

2. Das Spiel ist von einem deutschen Entwicklerteam.


----------



## audiopathik (28. April 2022)

World in Conflict
Quatsch ist nicht aus DE ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2022)

Crysis 2?


----------



## audiopathik (28. April 2022)

Spec Ops: The Line ist aus DE und hat sogar Lady Liberty als Symbol, aber ich weiß nicht ob es da ein Anschlag auf die vorkommt


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> World in Conflict
> Quatsch ist nicht aus DE ^^


So is es (also, dass WiC nicht aus Deutschland kommt). Insofern nein.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Crysis 2?


Aha, nein, auch nicht, aber auch wieder gut kombiniert. Haette gar nicht gedacht, dass es da noch gross Kandidaten gibt, wo sowas sein koennte.



audiopathik schrieb:


> Spec Ops: The Line ist aus DE und hat sogar Lady Liberty als Symbol, aber ich weiß nicht ob es da ein Anschlag auf die vorkommt


Auch nicht.

Das Spiel, dass wir suchen ist aelter als die Vorschlaege in diesem Post.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. April 2022)

Evtl. Geheimakte 2: Puritas Cordis? Da war auch irgendwas mit New York.


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Evtl. Geheimakte 2: Puritas Cordis? Da war auch irgendwas mit New York.


Nein, auch nicht, aber es wird waermer. 

Ok, Zwischensequenzen herzunehmen ist schon fies. Hier mal ein Screenshot aus dem Spiel als solches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (28. April 2022)

Postal 4 ?


----------



## audiopathik (28. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bitte löschen Hier stand Bullshit.


Glaube du hängst noch beim letzten Bild ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (28. April 2022)

The Moment of Silence?


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> The Moment of Silence?


Wir haben einen Gewinner!!!

War ein echt cooles Adventure damals. Hab's erst vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mal wieder durchgespielt und kann man auch heute noch super spielen. Das ganze Thema um Informationsfreiheit, etc. ist auch immer noch (oder sogar noch mehr) top aktuell. 

In der deutschen Version (die ich empfehlen wuerde) ist der Protagonist uebrigens mal wieder von der deutschen Stimme von Bruce Willis vertont (das waere mein naechster Hinweis gewesen ).


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> War ein echt cooles Adventure damals.


Naja, die Steam-Bewertungen sehen das jetzt nicht wirklich alle so.


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Naja, die Steam-Bewertungen sehen das jetzt nicht wirklich alle so.


Die haben halt keine Ahnung.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Gewinner!!!
> 
> War ein echt cooles Adventure damals. Hab's erst vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mal wieder durchgespielt und kann man auch heute noch super spielen. Das ganze Thema um Informationsfreiheit, etc. ist auch immer noch (oder sogar noch mehr) top aktuell.
> 
> In der deutschen Version (die ich empfehlen wuerde) ist der Protagonist uebrigens mal wieder von der deutschen Stimme von Bruce Willis vertont (das waere mein naechster Hinweis gewesen ).


Yep, kein Meisterwerk, aber insgesamt ein tolles Spiel. Ich weiß noch, dass ich beim letzten Rätsel viel geflucht habe.

Ich suche gleich mal nen neuen Screenshot raus


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Yep, kein Meisterwerk, aber insgesamt ein tolles Spiel. Ich weiß noch, dass ich beim letzten Rätsel viel geflucht habe.
> 
> Ich suche gleich mal nen neuen Screenshot raus


Stimmt, das letzte Raetsel war echt nix, das muss man zugeben. Und ich gebe auch zu, es gab ein bisschen viel backtracking und so, aber die Story und das Worldbuilding waren dafuer sehr cool fand ich.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. April 2022)

Neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MrFob schrieb:


> Stimmt, das letzte Raetsel war echt nix, das muss man zugeben. Und ich gebe auch zu, es gab ein bisschen viel backtracking und so, aber die Story und das Worldbuilding waren dafuer sehr cool fand ich.


Ich hab mich da evtl. auch einfach zu doof angestellt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> In der deutschen Version (die ich empfehlen wuerde) ist der Protagonist uebrigens mal wieder von der deutschen Stimme von Bruce Willis vertont (das waere mein naechster Hinweis gewesen ).


Lehmann. Der Herr heisst Manfred Lehmann.


----------



## Chemenu (29. April 2022)

der Dateiname lautet Amnesia 2.  Evtl. nochmal was anderes posten. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> der Dateiname lautet Amnesia 2.  Evtl. nochmal was anderes posten. ^^


Och, Neawoulf, also wirklich... 🙄🤣


----------



## golani79 (29. April 2022)

Scheint es aber nicht zu sein - zumindest könnnte ich mich nicht an so ne moderne Taschenlampe erinnern.

Aber vlt täusch ich mich auch - oder Neawoulf hat ne Falle gestellt


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2022)

Wäre doch zu einfach, wenn der Name des Spiels im Dateinamen wäre  Es ist natürlich nicht Amnesia 2. *edit* Und es ist auch generell kein Spiel der Amnesia-Reihe.


----------



## golani79 (29. April 2022)

Sag ichs doch


----------



## Chemenu (29. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wäre doch zu einfach, wenn der Name des Spiels im Dateinamen wäre  Es ist natürlich nicht Amnesia 2. *edit* Und es ist auch generell kein Spiel der Amnesia-Reihe.


Ok, dann war es gut getrollt.


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2022)

ich meine, in vanishing of ethan carter gibts solche gräber. dennoch glaub ich nicht, dass es das ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2022)

Ein paar erste, kleine Tipps: Es ist ein recht bekanntes Franchise mit mehreren Spielen, die teilweise von unterschiedlichen Entwicklern gemacht wurden.



Bonkic schrieb:


> ich meine, in vanishing of ethan carter gibts solche gräber. dennoch glaub ich nicht, dass es das ist.


Ich hatte tatsächlich überlegt nen Screenshot zu The Vanishing of Ethan Carter zu posten, aber stimmt: Das ist es nicht.


----------



## dessoul (29. April 2022)

Ich würde mal auf DayZ tippen?


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ich würde mal auf DayZ tippen?


Nope, aber die grobe Richtung stimmt schon mal.


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2022)

The forest.


----------



## dessoul (29. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nope, aber die grobe Richtung stimmt schon mal.


Wegen dem Blut an der Hand tendiere ich in die Richtung Horrorspiel. Der Punkt wird von so Spielen gerne gewählt, um eine bessere Immersion zu erreichen.

Resident Evil?
(Aber da war die Grafik aus meiner Erinnerung heraus besser?)


----------



## audiopathik (29. April 2022)

We Were Here Together?


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> The forest.





dessoul schrieb:


> Wegen dem Blut an der Hand tendiere ich in die Richtung Horrorspiel. Der Punkt wird von so Spielen gerne gewählt, um eine bessere Immersion zu erreichen.
> 
> Resident Evil?
> (Aber da war die Grafik aus meiner Erinnerung heraus besser?)


Beide nicht, die Richtung ist auch hier gut.



audiopathik schrieb:


> We Were Here Together?


Nope. Kann gerade nicht sagen, wie nah es dran ist, da ich das Spiel nicht kenne.


Noch ein weiterer Tipp: Es gibt eine mehrteilige Hauptreihe, die sehr viele Leute gespielt haben und die generell sehr beliebt ist. Das Spiel auf dem Screenshot ist ein Ableger von einem anderen Entwickler. Gleiches Setting/Universum, aber etwas anderes Genre mit einem exklusiven Hardware-Feature.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2022)

Also ein VR-Titel...


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also ein VR-Titel...


yep


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2022)

Irgendwie fällt mir nur "the climb" ein. Falls das so hieß. Aber das spielt nicht im crysis Universum glaube ich...

Falls es das nicht ist, bin ich raus. 

@MrFob du kennst dich doch aus mit VR. Hau mal einen raus!


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2022)

Okay, gibt noch ein Bild aus dem Spiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2022)

The walkin dead saints and sinners?


----------



## MrFob (29. April 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Irgendwie fällt mir nur "the climb" ein. Falls das so hieß. Aber das spielt nicht im crysis Universum glaube ich...
> 
> Falls es das nicht ist, bin ich raus.
> 
> @MrFob du kennst dich doch aus mit VR. Hau mal einen raus!


Ne, keine Ahnung. Die beiden Bilder sagen mir gar nix. Glaube nicht, dass ich das schonmal gesehen hab. 🤷‍♂️

Aber @Neawoulf , schoener Trick mit dem Bildnamen. Ich hatte es auch recht schnell gesehen und wollte dir sogar ne PM schicken (ist aber bei dir irgendwie deaktiviert oder und ging nicht). Aber so kann man's natuerlich auch machen.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> The walkin dead saints and sinners?


Yep! Das ist's.


MrFob schrieb:


> Aber @Neawoulf , schoener Trick mit dem Bildnamen. Ich hatte es auch recht schnell gesehen und wollte dir sogar ne PM schicken (ist aber bei dir irgendwie deaktiviert oder und ging nicht). Aber so kann man's natuerlich auch machen.


Ich gebe meinen Screenshots gerne Trollnamen


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2022)

Das Spiel ist von 2017.
Hier seht ihr einen Screenshot aus der Hub Welt des Singleplayers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. April 2022)

Tooth and Tail


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Tooth and Tail


Absolut korrekt!


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. April 2022)

Das Spiel zu sehen macht mich manchmal traurig, denn Tooth and Tail hab ich durch totalbiscuit kennengelernt, kurz vor seinem Ableben. 
Hier das neue:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (29. April 2022)

Green Hell


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. April 2022)

verdammt.


----------



## audiopathik (29. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Tooth and Tail hab ich durch totalbiscuit kennengelernt


Ich glaube ich auch.


----------



## audiopathik (29. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dessoul (30. April 2022)

Final Fantasy XIV


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2022)

Godfall


----------



## audiopathik (30. April 2022)

Ne beides nicht.

Ist eine Spielreihe mit mittlerweile mehreren Teilen und wurde in dem Thread schon einmal erwähnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (30. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2022)

Darksiders 3?


----------



## dessoul (30. April 2022)

Devil May Cry


----------



## audiopathik (30. April 2022)

Korrekt


Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Darksiders 3?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dessoul (30. April 2022)

Vampyr


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2022)

Evtl. Assassin's Creed Syndicate?


----------



## MrFob (30. April 2022)

Vielleicht The Council?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2022)

Nichts davon.


----------



## audiopathik (30. April 2022)

Dishonored


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Dishonored



Das spielt in einer fiktiven Welt.
Dass wir uns in London befinden, dachte ich, wäre mit dem Bild bereits etabliert. 😉


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. April 2022)

Sherlock Holmes Chapter One?


----------



## dessoul (30. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Das spielt in einer fiktiven Welt.
> Dass wir uns in London befinden, dachte ich, wäre mit dem Bild bereits etabliert. 😉


Hätte ich aber auch drauf gesetzt. Das ist das victorianische Setting. Das muss nicht unbedingt in London spielen.

Vielleicht "The Order"?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Das muss nicht unbedingt in London spielen.



Es steht ja London auf der den Mützen. 😉

The Order ist es auch nicht.

Es ist ein Spiel, einer Serie, die es schon seit 20 Jahren gibt.


----------



## McDrake (30. April 2022)

Ein Sherlock?


----------



## audiopathik (30. April 2022)

Ja stimmt hab ich nicht so genau überlegt, auch grafisch ist Dishonored ja irgendwie knuffiger 

Assassins Creed ist noch keine 20 aber Syndicate spielt in GB


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ja stimmt hab ich nicht so genau überlegt, auch grafisch ist Dishonored ja irgendwie knuffiger
> 
> Assassins Creed ist noch keine 20 aber Syndicate spielt in GB


Die Uniformen erscheinen mir aber jünger als ein England Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts wie in Syndicate. Die Grafik wirkt für mich auch irgendwie anders. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Doch hast Recht. Hab mal nach Videos und Screenshots gegooglet. Könnte tatsächlich Syndicate sein. War echt zu lange raus.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Uniformen erscheinen mir aber jünger als ein England Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts wie in Syndicate.



Es spielt im Jahre 1896.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Es spielt im Jahre 1896.


Sieht man mal wie die Erinnerung nach langer Zeit verblaßt. Dann paßt es auch mit den Uniformen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sieht man mal wie die Erinnerung nach langer Zeit verblaßt. Dann paßt es auch mit den Uniformen.


Ich meinte mein gesuchtes Spiel, spielt im 1896, nicht AC Syndicate. Das hatte ich ja weiter oben bereits ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2022)

Die Uniformen sieht man oft in Spielen/Filmen/Serien, die im London des späten 19. Jahrhunderts spielen. Ich werde mal nochmal Sherlock Holmes and the Devils Daughter in den Ring (evtl. der Fall mit dem Kutschenunfall? Hintergrund würde passen).


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ich meinte mein gesuchtes Spiel, spielt im 1896, nicht AC Syndicate. Das hatte ich ja weiter oben bereits ausgeschlossen.


Aho so.  

Gabs das Spiel Multiplattform oder nur für Konsolen oder nur für PC ?
Sherlock Holmes und das Geheimnis des persischen Teppichs ? Ist a) ein Sherlock-Ableger, spielt b) auch 1896 und die Spieleserie könnte durchaus 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Aber ob die Grafik paßt ? Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Uniformen sieht man oft in Spielen/Filmen/Serien, die im London des späten 19. Jahrhunderts spielen. Ich werde mal nochmal Sherlock Holmes and the Devils Daughter in den Ring (evtl. der Fall mit dem Kutschenunfall? Hintergrund würde passen).



Wir haben einen Gewinner! 🎉


----------



## McDrake (30. April 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ein Sherlock?


Da war ich nah dran


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2022)

Es gibt aber auch leider viel zu wenige gute Spielereihen, die im viktorianischen London spielen. Ich liebe das Setting.

Neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2022)

The Cat Lady ?


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> The Cat Lady ?


Das auf dem Bild ist zwar eindeutig eine Cat Lady, aber das Spiel ist es nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2022)

Chicken Police?


----------



## audiopathik (30. April 2022)

Chicken Police


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Chicken Police?


Genau.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Genau.


Da ich mich genau daran erinnern konnte dass du eigene Spielerfahrungen darüber verkündet hast war das - ich zitiere Sherlock -... Offenkundig.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da ich mich genau daran erinnern konnte dass du eigene Spielerfahrungen darüber verkündet hast war das - ich zitiere Sherlock -... Offenkundig.


Erinnert mich jetzt aber dran, dass ich's noch durchspielen muss  Irgendwas kam mir damals dazwischen und ich hab danach vergessen weiterzuspielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dessoul (30. April 2022)

The last of us


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2022)

A Plague Tale: Innocence


----------



## Zybba (30. April 2022)

Ich sag mal A Plague Tale: Innocence.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

Der Pott geht an Matze.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

Remember me?


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Half Life: Alyx


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Remember me?



Das ging ja schnell.
Richtig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Das ging ja schnell.
> Richtig.


Man kennt sich ja schon ne Zeit... Und schließlich hast du oft genug von dem Spiel geschwärmt. 

Sauerländisches Elefantengedächtnis, ne?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

Dürfte nicht zu schwer sein...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (1. Mai 2022)

Star Trek!!!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Star Trek!!!!






__ Giphy
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
giphy.com/gifs/oKdjMdWXl9ys8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Giphy. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Mai 2022)

X-Wing Alliance

Ein X-Wing und ein YT-2000 Transporter namens Otana.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> X-Wing Alliance
> 
> Ein X-Wing und ein YT-2000 Transporter namens Otana.


Richtiges Franchise, falsches Spiel


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Hätte auch Star Wars X-Wing gesagt aber dann sag Mal Star Wars Jedi Starfighter


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Hätte auch Star Wars X-Wing gesagt aber dann sag Mal Star Wars Jedi Starfighter


Nope.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Mai 2022)

Dann wird's doch schwieriger. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern die YT-2000 Transporter in nem anderen Spiel gesehen zu haben. Möglicherweise *Rogue Squadron 3*? (nie gespielt)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2022)

Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga


Nope. Aber nah dran.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Irgendeiner muss es ja sagen: KOTOR? Irgendne Cutscene oder Intro womöglich ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Irgendeiner muss es ja sagen: KOTOR? Irgendne Cutscene oder Intro womöglich ^^


Nein. Aber es hat was mit Klemmstein en zu tun.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Also dann LEGO Star Wars


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Also dann LEGO Star Wars


Ja. Aber WELCHES?


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ja. Aber WELCHES?


LEGO Star Wars heißt das erste von 2005





						Lego Star Wars – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> LEGO Star Wars heißt das erste von 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach so war das gemeint... Trotzdem nicht richtig.

Tipp: ist eines der relativ neueren Lego-SW-Spiele.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Na dann schnapp ich dem Matthias Mal nicht weg, schließlich hat er erkannt das es LEGO ist. Dachte mir schon die sehen irgendwie kantig aus aber altbackene Grafik und ein Smartphonedisplay ließen mich da nicht genauer drüber nachdenken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

Letzter Tipp (und dann sollte es Jeder wissen) :
Es steht teilweise (!) im Zusammenhang mit der letzten Trilogie.


----------



## Zybba (1. Mai 2022)

LEGO Star Wars -  The Last Trilogy


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> LEGO Star Wars -  The Last Trilogy






__ Giphy
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
giphy.com/gifs/Y2nlgS7wp2iGUdu0OG

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Giphy. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

Bei den Midichlorianern, weiss es echt keiner?! Welch Erschütterung der Macht...


----------



## dessoul (1. Mai 2022)

Ich nehme Lego Star Wars - The skywalker saga 
(ich meine, da gibts ja nur ungefähr 60 andere spiele in der serie, deshalb viel Glück....)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ich nehme Lego Star Wars - The skywalker saga
> (ich meine, da gibts ja nur ungefähr 60 andere spiele in der serie, deshalb viel Glück....)


Hatten wir schon, ist es aber nicht. Leute, SO viele Lego SW-Spiele gabs auch wieder nicht...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

Ich löse auf und gebe an Matthias weiter weil er mit seiner Antwort zwar nicht richtig, aber am nächsten lag:

Lego Star Wars - The Force Awakens 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13UyQre0qd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hat das echt keiner gespielt? Ist eines der besten Lego-Games ever. 😶


----------



## McDrake (1. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat das echt keiner gespielt? Ist eines der besten Lego-Games ever. 😶


Ich hab ein paar Lego-Games gespielt, aber war nie so "angefressen" wie Du, das die mir mit der Zeit zu eintönig (?) wurden. Und dass es dann x SW-Games gab, wovon ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr so viel mitbekomme...


----------



## dessoul (1. Mai 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar Lego-Games gespielt, aber war nie so "angefressen" wie Du, das die mir mit der Zeit zu eintönig (?) wurden. Und dass es dann x SW-Games gab, wovon ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr so viel mitbekomme...


Mir gings genauso . Hab die ersten angetestet und nach 10 Minuten entschieden, dass es nicht mein Fall ist. Ich kann aber auch nachvollziehen, dass es Leute mögen. Eine Freundin von mir war da totaler Fan von.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich löse auf und gebe an Matthias weiter



Nun gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Ghost Recon Breakpoint


----------



## dessoul (1. Mai 2022)

Arma-Armed Assault


----------



## arrgh (1. Mai 2022)

Breakpoint Assault Ghost Recon of Duty 2


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Mir gings genauso . Hab die ersten angetestet und nach 10 Minuten entschieden, dass es nicht mein Fall ist. Ich kann aber auch nachvollziehen, dass es Leute mögen. Eine Freundin von mir war da totaler Fan von.


Ein "Fan" bin ich in dem Sinne nicht, aber ich mag die meisten Lego-Titel eben weil sie die ganzen berühmten Vorlagen herrlich dur h den Kakao ziehen.

Natürlich spielen die sich alle gleich, ist bei vielen langlebigen Reihen kaum anders.


----------



## Zybba (1. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Nun gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CoD: MW2?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2022)

Noch nichts richtiges dabei.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

World War 3


----------



## Zybba (1. Mai 2022)

Rein von der Optik und dramatischen Szene bleibe ich bei CoD.
Stimmt das oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## dessoul (1. Mai 2022)

Far Cry 5


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Rein von der Optik und dramatischen Szene bleibe ich bei CoD.
> Stimmt das oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?



Ja, du warst schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

COD MW/Warzone


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Mai 2022)

Operation Flashpoint: Red River?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> COD MW/Warzone



Ziemlich unpräzise, weil es mehrere Spiele mit dem gleichen Titel gibt, aber ich lasse es mal gelten.
Das Bild ist aus dem ersten CoD: Modern Warfare von 2009, aber aus dem Remaster.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte MW 2019 mit eben Warzone drin gemeint, nicht Modern Warfare Remastered von 2016 ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (1. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ich hatte MW 2019 mit eben Warzone drin gemeint, nicht Modern Warfare Remastered von 2016 ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht Scorn, sondern das andere. Name ist mir entfallen! 
Alle waren gehyped, dann war es nicht gut.

Edit: Den Namen finde ich online leider nicht. Ich meine so ein First Person Horror Ding.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Gewonnen 👍
Jetzt musste bloß noch erraten welches


----------



## Zybba (1. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Gewonnen 👍
> Jetzt musste bloß noch erraten welches




Das muss wer anders herausfinden. Ich habs wie gesagt nicht gefunden.
Das müsste so 2019/2020 rausgekommen sein.  Es gab Succubi Boobs zu sehen!!11


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Also ich sag Mal als Tip es ist selbst für Horrorspiele ziemlich krass, Neugeborene schlachten und auf Altären opfern, unzensierter blutiger Gruppensex und Nackheit, nackte Männer auf Kreuzen das Herz rausreißen usw



Ja damit biste schon nah dran


----------



## MrFob (1. Mai 2022)

Meinte @Zybba vielleicht Agony?


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Richtig, Agony /UNRATED
Succubus ist sogar der Name vom Nachfolger


----------



## MrFob (1. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Richtig, Agony /UNRATED
> Succubus ist sogar der Name vom Nachfolger


Jo, ich bin nur drauf gekommen wegen @Zybba s Post. Insofern ueberlasse ich ihm auch die naechste Runde.


----------



## Zybba (1. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, ich bin nur drauf gekommen wegen @Zybba s Post. Insofern ueberlasse ich ihm auch die naechste Runde.


Genau, ich meinte Agony! Bin gleich bei der Podcast Aufnahme, hau gerne mal selbst was neues rein.


----------



## MrFob (1. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Genau, ich meinte Agony! Bin gleich bei der Podcast Aufnahme, hau gerne mal selbst was neues rein.


Ok, dann mach ich was in deinem Sinne. Darfst aber auch nicht gleich loesen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

SYNTHETIK


----------



## MrFob (1. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> SYNTHETIK


Das war schnell! Ist richtig.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Mai 2022)

Also es ist das erste und bisher einzige Spiel von diesem jungen Indieentwickler aus Kanada. Eine sehr lustige Koop-Erfahrung denn jeder übernimmt die Kontrolle über einen der beiden Arme dieser einem missglückten Experiment entsprungenen Kreatur und so muss man sich gemeinsam á la Getting Over It With Bennett Foddy mehr schlecht als Recht durch die Welt hangeln und schleifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (2. Mai 2022)

Also ein letzter Versuch ehe ich auflöse, es wird von einem bekannten Publisher rausgegeben der bekannt ist für eine Weltraum-Reihe, Vergnügungs- & Dinosaurierparks.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2022)

Ich kenne das Spiel, hab es bei diversen Sales gesehen... Aber auf den Namen komme ich gerade überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Mai 2022)

Ich kenne das Spiel nicht, finde es aber äußerst verstörend.

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2022)

struggling

ohne den tipp mit frontier wär ich aber niemals draufgekommen.


----------



## audiopathik (2. Mai 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> struggling
> 
> ohne den tipp mit frontier wär ich aber niemals draufgekommen.


🏆Gewonnen


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2022)

Star Citizen 
Ok, wieder mal ne Witzantwort meinerseits 

Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich jedes Game hier erkannt. Aber inzwischen bin ich zu wenig nerdig um die Games zu kennen (ganz zu schweigen von erraten).
Aber tolles Spiel und ich schaue jedes Bild an. Irgendwann werd ich was erkennen.... Und drei Stunden zu später antworten können, da ich nicht permanent am PC sitzen kann.


----------



## MrFob (2. Mai 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Star Citizen
> Ok, wieder mal ne Witzantwort meinerseits
> 
> Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich jedes Game hier erkannt. Aber inzwischen bin ich zu wenig nerdig um die Games zu kennen (ganz zu schweigen von erraten).
> Aber tolles Spiel und ich schaue jedes Bild an. Irgendwann werd ich was erkennen.... Und drei Stunden zu später antworten können, da ich nicht permanent am PC sitzen kann.


Musste tatsaechlich auch an ArcCorp denken. 

Und kann dir nur zustimmen. Weiss auch nur selten was, aber macht Spass immer mal wieder reinzuschauen. Hab auch schon ein paar Sachen vermerkt (Republique zum Beispiel) und der Screenshot von @Bonkic sieht auch cool aus. Hab keine Ahnung was es ist aber bin gespannt.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Mai 2022)

Dachte zuerst an das Mass Effect Remaster aber die Waffe scheint nicht zu passen. Und auch die Stadt (ich glaub es war eine Szene in der Zitadelle) sah doch anders aus in ME.   

Für Star Citizen käme mir die Grafik zu schlecht vor. ^^


----------



## audiopathik (3. Mai 2022)

Brauch auch einen Tip, so könnte das alles mögliche sein. Deus Ex? Wüsste nich dass da so ein Scope gibt


----------



## MrFob (3. Mai 2022)

Oh, Moment, ist das von ganz am Anfang in Bulletstorm?


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oh, Moment, ist das von ganz am Anfang in Bulletstorm?



weiß nicht mehr, obs der anfang ist, aber es handelt sich in der tat um bulletstorm, ja!
nicht schlecht!


----------



## MrFob (3. Mai 2022)

Haha, muss vom Anfang sein, weil ich hab das Spiel nur ne Stunde oder so angespielt. 

Ok, hier das naechste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (3. Mai 2022)

Observation.
Ganz tolles Game!

//Kann wer anderes weiteemachen.
Bin mit Klienten beim Zahnarzt


----------



## MrFob (3. Mai 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Observation.
> Ganz tolles Game!


Korrekt.


----------



## audiopathik (3. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (3. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (3. Mai 2022)

Sieht aus wie eine Asset-Ansammlung von ner Gameengine
Ein MP-Shooter?


----------



## audiopathik (3. Mai 2022)

Also es ist offensichtlich UE, ob sie da auf Assets aus dem UE Marketplace, TurboSquid oder so zurückgegriffen haben weiß ich nicht. Die Illumination und Reflection in den Bildern sind ja nah an den Standardeinstellungen der UE, typisch für kleine und Indie-Spiele, jedenfalls ist es kein billiger Asset Flip, hat ne ordentliche UI, konsistentes Design, Web Assets usw

Ist ein eigenständiges, kostenpflichtiges (B2P) Spiel, also kein Mod

und ja, Multiplayer Shooter und ist auch eine Anlehnung/Homage an eine bekannte Reihe ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2022)

Ist das eine Ziege mit... Bananen auf dem Kopf?!

Goat of Duty?


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist das eine Ziege mit... Bananen auf dem Kopf?!


Sieht mir aus wie eine Naruto Ziege.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das vllt. Garry's Mod?


----------



## audiopathik (3. Mai 2022)

Nö es ist Narutos Hut, der ist nämlich eigentlich Glatzköpfig ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht ist es auch Naruto und ich hab bloß nie so genau hingesehen 🤔


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2022)

Bananen wären mir lieber gewesen...

Hab heute Abend leider gerade keinen interessanten Screenshot zur Hand, von daher gebe ich mal ab an jemanden, der möchte.


----------



## audiopathik (3. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2022)

Schlimm, diese Märchenbücher.

Daran erinnere ich mich. Ich glaube, das war Breathedge


----------



## audiopathik (3. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (3. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Mai 2022)

Kings Quest 2015?


----------



## audiopathik (3. Mai 2022)

Jawohl


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (3. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht Monster Hunter Stories 2?


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Mai 2022)

Nö aber die Richtung stimmt in etwa.


----------



## audiopathik (4. Mai 2022)

Dragon Quest XI


----------



## audiopathik (4. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2022)

Nier:Automata


----------



## audiopathik (4. Mai 2022)

Dacht ich mir dass das schnell erraten wird, sehr gutes Spiel ^^


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2022)

Jup
Habs erst vor ein paar Monaten gespielt 

Muss leider schon weider abgeben. Bin erst spät Abends zu Hause :/


----------



## MrFob (4. Mai 2022)

Ok, dann hau ich einfach mal einen rein. Hier mal wieder ein bisschen was Aelteres, fuer die Retro-Gamer (bzw. bei dem Altersdurchschnitt hier kennt es bestimmt auch einfach noch jemand aus den guten alten Zeiten ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2022)

Floyd?


----------



## Zybba (4. Mai 2022)

Total Annihilation?


----------



## MrFob (4. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Floyd?





Zybba schrieb:


> Total Annihilation?


Nein, beides nicht.

Hier noch ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Mai 2022)

Little Big Adventure?


----------



## MrFob (4. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Little Big Adventure?


Wenn man es ganz genau nehmen will, dann ist es LBA2 aber ich lasse das mal gelten. 😇


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wenn man es ganz genau nehmen will, dann ist es LBA2 aber ich lasse das mal gelten. 😇


Oh, hätte ich nicht gedacht. War sehr ins Blaue geraten.

Weiter geht's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2022)

Jolly Rover


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jolly Rover


Das ging schnell. Yep, ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Mai 2022)

Vanishing of Ethan Carter?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vanishing of Ethan Carter?


Ich... Du... *stöhn*... Ja.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Mai 2022)

Die Lichtstimmung da kam mir halt so bekannt vor. Landschaften dieser Art gibts ja einige. Ich mach was einfaches (denk ich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Mai 2022)

inFamous: Second Son


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> inFamous: Second Son


Zum Kuckuck mit euch, hinfort!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Zum Kuckuck mit euch, hinfort!


Wenn Delsin da so schön zu sehen ist. 😛






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2022)

Hätte jetzt auf ein Assassin’s Creed (Cry for Freedom) getippt, glaube aber selbst nicht daran.


----------



## Zybba (4. Mai 2022)

Risen 2?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Mai 2022)

Sauerlandboy bewegte sich schon in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Sauerlandboy bewegte sich schon in die richtige Richtung.


Oh, doch?! 
Dann kann es nur noch Black Flag, Liberation oder Rogue sein. Jedenfalls keines der jüngsten ACs.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2022)

Ähmm... *DING-DONG*

Herr Dammes?! Reaktion, bitte. ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Mai 2022)

Ich habe eigentlich darauf gewartet, dass jemand den richtigen Titel nennt und nicht nur grob in eine Richtung feuert. 😛

Aber ja, es ist das leider viel zu wenig beachtet Assassin's Creed Liberation.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich darauf gewartet, dass jemand den richtigen Titel nennt und nicht nur *grob in eine Richtung feuert*. 😛


Hey, so machen es Piraten nunmal. 


Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Aber ja, es ist das leider viel zu wenig beachtet Assassin's Creed Liberation.


Muss zugeben dass ich nicht mehr an so einen Eingeborenen erinnern konnte... ^^

Okay, hier das Nächste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2022)

1. Tipp:
Ist ein Indie-Titel mit SciFi-Setting.


----------



## MrFob (5. Mai 2022)

The Fall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> The Fall.


Nope. Hat aber auch was mit Rätseln zu tun. 

Nächster Hinweis:
In dem Spiel meistert man besagte Rätsel nur als "multiple" Persönlichkeit.


----------



## MrFob (5. Mai 2022)

Ah, dann ist es Swapper.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ah, dann ist es Swapper.


"Korrekt" - sagt die Kopie meiner Selbst.


----------



## MrFob (5. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Korrekt" - sagt die Kopie meiner Selbst.


Nice! Hab's ja sonst nicht so mit Indie aber The Swapper war ein cooles Spiel. 

Next!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Mai 2022)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## MrFob (5. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution


Nope!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2022)

Blade Runner?


----------



## MrFob (5. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Blade Runner?


Nein, Replikanten brauchen kein Nivea.


----------



## MrFob (5. Mai 2022)

Ok, noch ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2022)

keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt, aber ich sag trotzdem mal kane & lynch (2)?


----------



## MrFob (5. Mai 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt, aber ich sag trotzdem mal kane & lynch (2)?


Ah, nein, aber bei den Bildern durchaus ein berechtigter Tipp.


----------



## Zybba (5. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nice! Hab's ja sonst nicht so mit Indie aber The Swapper war ein cooles Spiel.
> 
> Next!
> 
> ...



Das scheint Shanghai zu seien, erkennbar am Pearl Tower und dem Fluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Nivea Werbung ist halt echt strange, aber bestätigt uns schon mal, dass wir in der "echten Welt" sind.

Eigentlich kenne ich solche Werbungen nur aus Rennspielen... Keine Ahnung, obs eins ist.
Macht den Rest doch alleine!


----------



## MrFob (5. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das scheint Shanghai zu seien, erkennbar am Pearl Tower und dem Fluss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist alles korrekt.

Tipp: Die Spielereihe ist bekannt fuer ihr Product Placement, neben Nivea auch fuer veschiedene Handy Marken und Kaugummis.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Mai 2022)

Yakuza oder sowas? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MrFob (5. Mai 2022)

Ok Leute, komm, ein Bild gibt's noch, das muesste dann aber loesbar sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Mai 2022)

Splinter Cell: Double Agent


----------



## MrFob (5. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Splinter Cell: Double Agent


Deine Geheimdienstinformationen sind richtig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2022)

A new beginning ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> A new beginning ?



Ihr seid alle zu gut. Stimmt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle zu gut. Stimmt.


Nicht zu gut, hatte nur fast die meisten Daedalic-Titel mindestens einmal in der (Spieler) Hand. 

So, neuer Versuch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (5. Mai 2022)

The Room 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2022)

Jupp.


----------



## audiopathik (5. Mai 2022)

Etwas das sicher wieder keiner kennt darum der Tip es ist auf Steam, wenige Jahre alt und von einem unbekannten Entwickler/Publisher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (6. Mai 2022)

Also noch ein Hinweis im Namen des Spiels kommt ein Titan der griechischen Mythologie vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2022)

Kommt mir irgendwie vertraut vor... Kann es dennoch nicht zuordnen... 🤔


----------



## audiopathik (6. Mai 2022)

Also dann löse ich eben auf, es war Path to Mnemosyne
Es kann jemand der möchte ein Bild posten


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Also dann löse ich eben auf, es war Path to Mnemosyne
> Es kann jemand der möchte ein Bild posten



na ja, ich denke, es ist schon sinnvoll, bilder aus spielen zu posten, die andere wenigstens kennen _könnten_.


----------



## audiopathik (6. Mai 2022)

Könnten sie ja, es ist bloß 3 Klicks entfernt ^^ ist ja nicht so als wärs nur auf einer obskuren oder uralten Platform


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2022)

Thief?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Mai 2022)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance?


----------



## audiopathik (6. Mai 2022)

Das heißt du hast gewonnen @Matthias Dammes


----------



## audiopathik (7. Mai 2022)

Also dann poste ich Mal an Matthias Stelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Mai 2022)

Echo?


----------



## audiopathik (7. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Echo?


Genau 👍


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Genau 👍


Die Bodentextur zusammen mit Goldkram hat's verraten.

Hab gerade kein neues Bild, daher kann gerne jemand anders weiter machen.


----------



## audiopathik (7. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2022)

F.I.S.T.?


----------



## audiopathik (7. Mai 2022)

Nö


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2022)

Doom 2016?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Mai 2022)

Ich hätte jetzt irgendwas mit Warhammer 40k vermutet.


----------



## audiopathik (7. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Doom 2016?


Ne, Eternal aber ich sag Mal lassen wir so gelten. Ist ja auch Quatsch jetzt sagen 'Ne' und warten bis 'Eternal' kommt. Geht ja vor allem um lange Serien wie FF oder so.


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (7. Mai 2022)

Hot Lava ?


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Hot Lava ?


Genau richtig!
Ich dachte das sei schwierig, weil recht kleines Game.


----------



## audiopathik (7. Mai 2022)

Schon oft gesehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (8. Mai 2022)

Kennt wahrscheinlich jeder hier, ist sehr jung und nicht Teil einer Reihe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Mai 2022)

The Ascent?


----------



## Zybba (8. Mai 2022)

Ghostrunner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (8. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ghostrunner.


Korrekt.

Und Brink


----------



## Zybba (8. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Brink


Jup!


----------



## audiopathik (8. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (8. Mai 2022)

Ist ein Spiel in dem man sich die Waffen beliebig zusammenbauen kann, so viel wie sich am Bildschirm ausgeht, auch wenn man dann nichts mehr sieht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (8. Mai 2022)

Es ist ein Bullethell Roguelite, demnächst kommt ein VR-Ableger, Entwickler und Publisher sind niemand bekanntes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David Benke (9. Mai 2022)

Mothergunship


----------



## audiopathik (9. Mai 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Mothergunship


Das ist richtig 🏆


----------



## David Benke (9. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Backbone

Schönes Spiel, das zum Glück nen Nachfolger bekommt, da das "Ende" ziemlich unbefriedigend war.


----------



## David Benke (9. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Backbone


Korrekt! Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass ein Bild mit der Hauptfigur zu einfach ist. Aber ich fand die Szenerie mit der Badewanne einfach zu schön


----------



## audiopathik (9. Mai 2022)

Waschbär in der Badewanne 🤔

Grade vor paar Tagen im Game Pass angespielt.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2022)

Den nennt man halt nicht ohne Grund WASCHbär.

Neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (9. Mai 2022)

Alan Wake  geht nie ohne sein Flanellhemd, für Dying Light fehlen die Klettermöglichkeiten
Irgendwas wie Dayz, Desolate, Miscreated, Escape from Tarkov passt bei genauerem Hinsehen auch nicht 🤔


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2022)

Ich werfe mal noch Quantum Break ein.
Seh das Bild aufm Handy nicht so genau


----------



## MichaelG (9. Mai 2022)

Lool. Stalker wäre mir auf dem ersten Blick auch in den Sinn gekommen. Ist aber bei Nostalker im Bild ja schon ausgeschlossen.
Wobei es mich mal daran erinnert die 3 alten Teile mal wieder zu zocken. Auch wenn ich bei Shadow of Chernobyl schon 5 oder 6 ?? der Enden erreicht hatte. Aber bei Clear Sky war ich nur kurz vor dem Ende und bei Call of Pripijat naja müßte ich ehrlich gesagt mal los legen.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Alan Wake  geht nie ohne sein Flanellhemd, für Dying Light fehlen die Klettermöglichkeiten
> Irgendwas wie Dayz, Desolate, Miscreated, Escape from Tarkov passt bei genauerem Hinsehen auch nicht 🤔





McDrake schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal noch Quantum Break ein.
> Seh das Bild aufm Handy nicht so genau





MichaelG schrieb:


> Lool. Stalker wäre mir auf dem ersten Blick auch in den Sinn gekommen. Ist aber bei Nostalker im Bild ja schon ausgeschlossen.
> Wobei es mich mal daran erinnert die 3 alten Teile mal wieder zu zocken. Auch wenn ich bei Shadow of Chernobyl schon 5 oder 6 ?? der Enden erreicht hatte. Aber bei Clear Sky war ich nur kurz vor dem Ende und bei Call of Pripijat naja müßte ich ehrlich gesagt mal los legen.


Bisher war's nicht dabei. Ist auch kein anderes Spiel der Stalker-Reihe, aber das Setting (Osteuropa mit einem Hauch von Postapokalypse) passt schon mal. Genre geht in Richtung Survival/Adventure, aber ohne großartiges Crafting. Das Spiel ist relativ linear, also keine Open World.

Ein paar erste Tipps: Ist ein vergleichsweise kleines Spiel von einem osteuropäischen Indie-Entwickler, der auch ein weiteres Spiel mit ähnlichem Setting gemacht hat, das 2020 ein Remake/Remaster bekommen hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Mai 2022)

35MM


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> 35MM


Und keinen Millimeter mehr!

Richtig


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Mai 2022)

Ohne Tipps wärs nix geworden, auch wenn ich wusste dass es schon älter war.

Neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Mai 2022)

Seum?


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Mai 2022)

nope. Das gesuchte Spiel ist von '99


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> nope. Das gesuchte Spiel ist von '99



hmm...thief vielleicht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Mai 2022)

Gunman Chronicles?


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2022)

Die Blücke erinnern mich an Tomb Raider, aber die alten Tomb Raider Spiele hatten nur rechte Winkel.

Von daher: Indiana Jones and the infernal Machine?


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Von daher: Indiana Jones and the infernal Machine?


Jawohl


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jawohl


Leider nie ganz durchgespielt, weil... keine Ahnung.

Neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Mai 2022)

Keiner ne Idee?

Okay, ein erster kleiner Tipp: Das Bild täuscht, was das Genre angeht. Das, worum es in dem Spiel eigentlich geht, ist nicht im Bild zu sehen.


----------



## audiopathik (10. Mai 2022)

Der Hinweis hat die Möglichkeiten von ~100 möglichen Spielen auf ~1000 "eingeschränkt"
Da muss schon etwas mehr kommen


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Mai 2022)

Okay, ein paar weitere Hinweise:
- Es ist eine Open World, aber man nicht nicht einfach querfeldein wandern
- Eigentlich kann man gar nicht wandern
- Das Spiel hat einen Fotomodus (den ich hier auch verwendet habe)
- Das Grundspiel ist 2016 erschienen, wird aber bis heute und absehbar auch in Zukunft um Content und Features erweitert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2022)

Ne Bahn-Simulation?!


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ne Bahn-Simulation?!


Nein, aber die Richtung ist nicht verkehrt.


----------



## audiopathik (10. Mai 2022)

American Truck Simulator


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> American Truck Simulator


Genau


----------



## audiopathik (10. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David Benke (10. Mai 2022)

Rock of Ages 3: Make & Break


----------



## audiopathik (10. Mai 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Rock of Ages 3: Make & Break


🏆


----------



## David Benke (10. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (10. Mai 2022)

Press X To Not Die


----------



## David Benke (10. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Press X To Not Die



Absolut richtig. Ich muss mir wohl obskurere Spiele suchen


----------



## audiopathik (10. Mai 2022)

Solche merkt man sich ^^ Musste nachsehen wies heißt aber ich kenn es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (11. Mai 2022)

Das Spiel ist eine Art psychedelischer Drogentrip oder die Nachwirkungen davon, deshab muss man immer den Kopf voll Liquid halten die langsam ausläuft, oder eher schnell ^^ Arcade Roguelike Shooter, weniger als 2 Jahre alt, gibts auf Switch, PS 4/5, XB1, PC-Steam. Der Entwickler is weitgehend unbekannt, weniger als eine handvoll Spiele bisher.

Wenns niemand erratet lös ich Mittag auf ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2022)

Das das .gif-bild *Post Void* heisst, werf ich diesen Namen mal ins Rennen.


----------



## audiopathik (11. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das das .gif-bild *Post Void* heisst, werf ich diesen Namen mal ins Rennen.


Is richtig, hätte Mal besser genauer nachgesehen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2022)

Irgendein Borderlands Teil?


----------



## David Benke (11. Mai 2022)

Könnte man wegen des Cel-Shading-Looks meinen. Sollte aber Escape Dead Island sein


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Könnte man wegen des Cel-Shading-Looks meinen. Sollte aber Escape Dead Island sein


Ist es auch.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2022)

dieses dead island spinoff.
keine ahnung wies grad heißt.


----------



## David Benke (11. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2022)

Ein Deer-Hunter?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

theHunter: Call of the Wild


----------



## David Benke (11. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> theHunter: Call of the Wild


Volltreffer!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Volltreffer!


Kenne diesen Fleck, hab dort häufiger Enten erlegt.^^


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kenne diesen Fleck, hab dort häufiger Enten erlegt.^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in etwa so?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

@Neawoulf 

Vegetarier?! Sorry. 


Spoiler







Sodele, auf ein Neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




McDrake schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> in etwa so?


Nicht wirklich. Die Enten waren klüger und meine Jäger-Qualitäten weniger cartoonesk. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @Neawoulf
> 
> Vegetarier?! Sorry.


Nee, kein Vegetarier. Aber bei Jagdsimulationen plagt mich irgendwie doch das schlechte Gewissen 

Und ich kenne die Szene hier, komme nur gerade nicht drauf. Prey (2017) ist es nicht, oder? *edit* Kann ich mir selbst schon beantworten: Es ist nicht Prey. Fenster und das Design der Spülen passen nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nee, kein Vegetarier. Aber bei Jagdsimulationen plagt mich irgendwie doch das schlechte Gewissen


Bist du Bonkics Halbbruder oder sowas?   
Erinnert mich an diese erheiternde Diskussion zu Jagdsimulationen wie diesem.


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und ich kenne die Szene hier, komme nur gerade nicht drauf. Prey (2017) ist es nicht, oder?


Nope. Aber du hast es *definitiv* gespielt.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nope. Aber du hast es *definitiv* gespielt.


Yep, in den letzten 3 Jahren. Ich könnte jetzt ein paar Titel hier reinhauen, aber wildes Raten wäre nicht fair.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Yep, in den letzten 3 Jahren. Ich könnte jetzt ein paar Titel hier reinhauen, aber wildes Raten wäre nicht fair.


Okay, ein Tipp:
Es handelt sich nicht um ein blutiges Spiel, auch wenn das Bild den Anschein macht.


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2022)

Hmmm..
Das Bild macht mir grade bewusst, dass ich mich in meinem Gamerleben in sehr viele Toiletten navigiert habe.
oO

Bringe das Bild mit einem duzend Games in Verbindung.
Als erstes kam mir Prey in den Sinn. Wahrschenlich, weil man da praktisch gezwungen wurde, im Prolog, da einzugehen.

Mit PIG verbinde ich dann wieder den Duke

So viel zum verarbeiten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Kein Duke, keine Schweinepolizisten. Extraterrestrisches Vieh taucht in dem Spiel überhaupt nicht auf. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2022)

Ich weiß noch, dass dass das ne Anschuldigung war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, und jemand eingebrochen ist oder so. Aber ich komme gerade echt nicht drauf.

Einmal rate ich doch ins Blaue: The Suicide of Rachel Foster?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Einmal rate ich doch ins Blaue: The Suicide of Rachel Foster?


Gratuliere! Sie haben ein Schwein erlegt. 

Oder mit anderen Worten: Richtig.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Sie haben ein Schwein erlegt.
> 
> Oder mit anderen Worten: Richtig.


Ich war mir echt nicht sicher  Hatte eigentlich erst diverse Horrorspiele im Sinn, aber bei "Es handelt sich nicht um ein blutiges Spiel, auch wenn das Bild den Anschein macht" wurden die Optionen dann doch sehr viel kleiner.

Neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Lake?


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Lake?


Das ging schnell.

Richtig!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das ging schnell.
> 
> Richtig!


Diesen See erkenne ich trotz kurzer Demo-Spielzeit sofort wieder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Das Nächste, bitte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erster Tipp:
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Adventure.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Tipp Nr. 2:
Ist die erste Episode einer Trilogie, EP2 ist auch schon erschienen, EP3 lässt noch auf sich warten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Tipp Nr. 3:
Hinter dem Spiel steht ein russisches* Entwickler-Team. 

*Bitte die aktuelle Politik außenvor lassen


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2022)

Jetzt hetzt mal nicht so....
Heute hab ich ja frei.
Aber wenn ich arbeite, hab ich keine Zeit reinzuschauen.
Sollet doch auch ein Spiel sein, welches für Unnormalabeiter (als ohne sekündlichen Anschluss an das Weltgeschehen, AKA Internet, zugänglich ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Zweites Pic. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

Da das zweite Pic auch nicht den nötigen Anstoss gebracht hat (und es mit weiteren Bildern wohl kaum anders sein wird) löse ich auf:
Es handelt sich hier um das Indie-Adventure *The Uncertain - Episode 1: Last Quiet Day*.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VIBsx071sTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Übergebe an jeden der Lust hat.


----------



## audiopathik (11. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte die Lösung mit Google Lens gesehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (12. Mai 2022)

Ist ein Shooter-Subgenre von dem es bisher wenige Spiele gibt.
Weniger als 2 Jahre alt, gibt es auf PS 4/5, XB1/XS, Windows-Steam und GOG,  das erste und einzige Spiel des Entwicklers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (12. Mai 2022)

Ist es dieses roguelike?
Irgendwas mit bullet oder gun im Namen.

Witziges Bild auf jeden Fall!


----------



## audiopathik (12. Mai 2022)

Ja ist Roguelike und da biste schon auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Zybba (12. Mai 2022)

BPM: BULLETS PER MINUTE

Falls das stimmt, kann gerne wer anders posten. Bin am Telefon und boomer.


----------



## audiopathik (12. Mai 2022)

Richtig, gibt bisher nicht viele Rythmus-Shooter, Metal: Hellsinger kommt aber dann irgendwann Mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David Benke (12. Mai 2022)

What a joyful View from We Happy Few


----------



## audiopathik (12. Mai 2022)

Korrekt 👍


----------



## David Benke (12. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni (12. Mai 2022)

Ich will Days Gone sagen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es falsch ist


----------



## David Benke (12. Mai 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich will Days Gone sagen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es falsch ist



Es ist laut offizieller Beschreibung ein postapokalyptisches Third-Person-Shooter-Action-Abenteuerspiel, aber leider nicht Days Gone.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2022)

dürfte potentia sein.
hatte mal die demo gespielt.
ziemlich dreister (und billig anmutender) tlou-klon.


----------



## Toni (12. Mai 2022)

Die Genrebezeichnungen werden auch nicht mehr kürzer  
Tatsächliche findet man das Spiel auch, wenn man die genrebeschreibung googlet ^^


----------



## audiopathik (12. Mai 2022)

Bin schon alles durchgegangen aber das HUD passt auf nichts was mir einfällt ^^

Dying Light, Days Gone, The Last of Us, Metro, Far Cry, Uncharted, Just Cause, Ghost Recon, Metal Gear, PUBG, Generation Zero, Miscreated, Dayz, Rust

Auf Potentia wär ich nie gekommen ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Mai 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ziemlich dreister (und billig anmutender) tlou-klon.



Ich wollte vorhin extra The Last of Us für Arme schreiben, hab es mir dann aber doch irgendwie geschenkt.


----------



## David Benke (12. Mai 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dürfte potentia sein.
> hatte mal die demo gespielt.
> ziemlich dreister (und billig anmutender) tlou-klon.


Absolut richtig.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Mai 2022)

Lange nicht gespielt, daher nicht sicher: *Kairo*?


----------



## MichaelG (13. Mai 2022)

Würde sagen, daß es so ziemlich danach aussieht.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Lange nicht gespielt, daher nicht sicher: *Kairo*?


 nope


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2022)

The Talos Principle?


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Mai 2022)

Dürfte Refunct sein.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dürfte Refunct sein.


 
korrekt!


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Mai 2022)

Was einfaches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (13. Mai 2022)

Unreal Tournament 3, Deck heißt die Map


----------



## audiopathik (14. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (14. Mai 2022)

Das Spiel ist weniger als 5 Jahre alt, der Entwickler ist nicht gerade bekannt aber man kennt man wahrscheinlich das ein oder andere von ihnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2022)

Observer?


----------



## audiopathik (14. Mai 2022)

Jup


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pling


----------



## audiopathik (14. Mai 2022)

Kerbal Space Program?


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2022)

Nope


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Mai 2022)

Elite Dangerous?


----------



## audiopathik (14. Mai 2022)

Space Engineers


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2022)

Ok, war absichtlich ein wenig verwirrendes Bild.
Wobei man diese Sequenz sehr oft zu sehen bekommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt sollte mans erkennen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Mai 2022)

Sieht nach irgendwas mit Mechs aus. Ich sage einfach mal Mech Warrior 5.


----------



## audiopathik (15. Mai 2022)

Das Bild ist offenbar von 2018, da geht sich MechWarrior 5 nicht aus, Riftbreaker auch nicht


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2022)

Das Thema mit Mechwarrior nicht verfehlt 
Genre stimmt aber noch nicht.


----------



## audiopathik (15. Mai 2022)

Battletech


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Battletech


So schauts aus.


----------



## audiopathik (15. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Mai 2022)

Control


----------



## audiopathik (15. Mai 2022)

Richtig


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2022)

defense grid (2)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Mai 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> defense grid (2)



Korrekt


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Mai 2022)

Röki?


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Röki?



nöki


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Mai 2022)

Von dem was ich so kenne mit dem Grafikstil würde mir höchstens noch _The long dark_ einfallen.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2022)

Tell me Why?


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Tell me Why?



korrekt


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2022)

Evtl. einfach, evtl. auch nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2022)

F1 2020


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> F1 2020


Der Radstand des Lastwagens mag zwar ähnlich sein, wie bei einem modernen Formel 1 Auto, aber nein: Kein F1 Spiel

*edit* Ein erster kleiner Tipp: Es ist kein Rennspiel


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

Ohne Tip komm ich da nicht drauf, mir fallen gerade nur Trüberbrook und The Dream Machine mit so einer Stop-Motion Plastelinoptik ein.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ohne Tip komm ich da nicht drauf, mir fallen gerade nur Trüberbrook und The Dream Machine mit so einer Stop-Motion Plastelinoptik ein.


Nope, keines von beiden.

Die Tiefenunschärfe auf dem Screenshot täuscht evtl. ein bisschen (hab's im Fotomodus wohl übertrieben), aber das ist kein Spielzeuglaster.

Ein weiterer Tipp: Essen, viiiiel Essen!


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2022)

Food Truck Simulator?


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Mai 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Food Truck Simulator?


Nope  Aber es gibt tatsächlich einen Food Truck im Spiel.

Weiterer Tipp: Ein weiteres Bild, auf dem die Spielwelt besser zu sehen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

In Cook, Serve, Delicious 3 fährt man mit nem Food Truck rum aber der sieht anders aus, außerdem größtenteils gezeichnete 2D Grafik.
Overcooked, Cooking Sim, Battle Chef Brigade sind alles keine mobilen Food Trucks


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> In Cook, Serve, Delicious 3 fährt man mit nem Food Truck rum aber der sieht anders aus, außerdem größtenteils gezeichnete 2D Grafik.
> Overcooked, Cooking Sim, Battle Chef Brigade sind alles keine mobilen Food Trucks


Nein, keines davon. In dem Spiel gibt es zwar viel Essen, aber es ist nicht das Hauptthema oder der Gameplay-Fokus.


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

Final Fantasy XV?
Da gibts viel Essen


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Final Fantasy XV?
> Da gibts viel Essen


Yep, Final Fantasy XV ist's


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Yep, Final Fantasy XV ist's



wär ich von den screenshots nie im leben drauf gekommen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Mai 2022)

Final Fantasy 15

Ach Mist, nächste Seite nicht gesehen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> wär ich von den screenshots nie im leben drauf gekommen.



Der zweite Screen hats für mich gebracht. Die Welt im Hintergrund sah sehr verdächtig aus.


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2022)

Terminator Resistance


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

Richtig


----------



## Zybba (16. Mai 2022)

Final fantasy 15?
Edit: Ups, war ja schon gelöst.


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2022)

Sind eigentlich Screenshots von gemoddeten Spielen erlaubt? Z.B. auch wenn das HUD leicht anders ist?


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich Screenshots von gemoddeten Spielen erlaubt? Z.B. auch wenn das HUD leicht anders ist?


Es sollte nicht so schwierig sein dass es keiner erraten kann, sehr bekannte Mods wie ehedem Garry's Mod, Natural Selection oder sowas oder Kleinigkeiten sind schon ok, wenns zu verwirrend ist dass es keiner errät bringts ja auch nichts ^^


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2022)

Dürfte nicht allzu schwer für euch sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (16. Mai 2022)

Der hat ein Spiel?


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

American Truck Simulator


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> American Truck Simulator


Richtig


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2022)

Battlefleet Gothic: Armada?


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armada 2, richtig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (16. Mai 2022)

Overclocked: A History of Violence


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Overclocked: A History of Violence


Ah, ein Adventure-Kenner.


----------



## MrFob (16. Mai 2022)

Diese beiden froehlichen Aliens sind aus Deutschland (also, das Spiel, in dem sie vorkommen zumindest):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2022)

Overclocked ist wirklich genial. Das Problem ist halt nur daß man wenn man länger raus ist mit den Zusammenhängen (Tonbändern) zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## MrFob (16. Mai 2022)

No takers?

Ok, ich gebe zu, es ist ein etwas abskures Bild. Vielleicht ist das hier besser, ohne gleich direkt zu einfach zu sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

Hm also aus Deutschland da fallen die Granden des Space 4X weg... Stellaris, Distant Worlds, Galactic Civilizations, Masters of Orion, Sins of a Solar Empire, Homeworld alle nicht aus Deutschland 🤔


----------



## MrFob (16. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Hm also aus Deutschland da fallen die Granden des Space 4X weg... Stellaris, Distant Worlds, Galactic Civilizations, Masters of Orion, Sins of a Solar Empire, Homeworld alle nicht aus Deutschland 🤔


Es ist kein 4X Spiel.

Das Interface sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (16. Mai 2022)

Ach dann ists sicher ein X-Spiel, Egosoft ist aus Deutschland, und zwar eins der ersten, X Rebirth sieht schon deutlich besser aus, also sag ich einfach mal X Gold.
Eigentlich hatte ich schon an X gedacht, grade gestern erst X4 gespielt, aber dann sahs doch viel mehr wie Strategie aus.


----------



## MrFob (16. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ach dann ists sicher ein X-Spiel, Egosoft ist aus Deutschland, und zwar eins der ersten, X Rebirth sieht schon deutlich besser aus, also sag ich einfach mal X Gold.
> Eigentlich hatte ich schon an X gedacht, grade gestern erst X4 gespielt, aber dann sahs doch viel mehr wie Strategie aus.


Nein, ist auch keines der X Spiele.


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2022)

Darkstar One: Broken Alliance​


----------



## MrFob (16. Mai 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Darkstar One: Broken Alliance​


Genau so ist es!


----------



## Chemenu (17. Mai 2022)

Ich muss es nochmal einfach machen. Aufgrund eines Festplatten Defekts hab ich fast keine Screenshots mehr parat.  Die waren mir nicht wichtig genug für's Backup.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raubhamster (17. Mai 2022)

Half-Life 2?


----------



## audiopathik (17. Mai 2022)

Black Mesa


----------



## Chemenu (17. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Black Mesa


Richtig


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2022)

Oh, Black Mesa, so ein geniales Ding.


----------



## audiopathik (17. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Mai 2022)

Not For Broadcast


----------



## audiopathik (17. Mai 2022)

Schneller gehts nicht, richtig


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2022)

Alpha Protocol!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Alpha Protocol!



Korrekt


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2022)

A Plague Tale: Innocence


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> A Plague Tale: Innocence


Meine Guete war das schnell. Wurdest du von Ratten gejagt oder was war da los? 

EDIT: Und ist natuerlich richtig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Meine Gute war das schnell. Wurdest du von Ratten gejagt oder was war da los?


Die alte verfallene Burg war so ein fetter Hinweis wie ein ganzer Rattenrudel. ^^
Zumal sich SEHR gute Indie-Titel sehr stark in meiner Hirnfestplatte einbrennen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2022)

Tacoma?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Tacoma?


Analyse komplett. Ergebnis: Positiv. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2022)

Für heute hab ich kein Bild mehr, es kann also gerne jemand anders eins posten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> A Plague Tale: Innocence


hatten wir übrigens schon mal


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hatten wir übrigens schon mal


Ich weiss. War es ja selbst der das erste Pic dazu abgeliefert hat. ^^


----------



## audiopathik (17. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hatten wir übrigens schon mal


Echt? Whoops, entweder nicht mitbekommen oder vergessen. Naja, auf Seite 41 kann sowas schonmal vorkommen. 😊


----------



## McDrake (18. Mai 2022)

Vom Stiel her würde ich auf ein NIER tippen.
Aber sicher ein Japano-Game


----------



## RevolverOcelot (18. Mai 2022)

Code Vein


----------



## audiopathik (18. Mai 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Code Vein


Richtig
Der Character ist selbst erstellt ^^


----------



## audiopathik (18. Mai 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Code Vein


Du bist dran mit posten ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Du bist dran mit posten ^^



Immer locker bleiben. Nicht jeder schaut alle 20 Minuten ins Forum.


----------



## McDrake (18. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben. Nicht jeder schaut alle 20 Minuten ins Forum.


Und nicht jeder sitzt den ganzen Tag vorm PC und hat Zugriff auf seine Sammlung


----------



## RevolverOcelot (18. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (18. Mai 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und nicht jeder sitzt den ganzen Tag vorm PC und hat Zugriff auf seine Sammlung


Was das angeht, ich hab das jetzt immer so gemacht, dass ich mir auf yt ein Let's Play (ohne Untertitel) rausgesucht habe und dann im Vollbildmodus einen Screenshot von der Stelle mache, die ich will. Dann kann man das Bold auch nicht so einfach ergoogeln. 

RE neues Bild: Keine Ahnung. Ich rate einfach mal ins blaue: Five Night at Freddy's?


----------



## RevolverOcelot (18. Mai 2022)

Five Night at Freddy's ist es nicht.


----------



## audiopathik (18. Mai 2022)

Ich mach das meistens am Smartphone und hab ohnehin fast 1,5k Screenshots auf Steam hochgeladen, die und millionen andere hat man überall abrufbar auf dem Smartphone ^^
Is doch in ner Minute erlededigt schnell ein raussuchen, das geschulte Auge erkennt welche Bilder Google Lens sicher erkennt weils markante eindeutige Elemente sind bzw weil sie auf von Google Ads indizierten Seiten zu finden sind, Steam Community und andere blockieren die Google Robots da und deshalb sind die nicht indiziert.
Ich bemüh mich aber auch schnell zu antworten weil ich hier der Threadstarter bin und die Listen führe.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (19. Mai 2022)

Ein Tipp zu dem Bild.
Es ist ein MMO einer bekannten Marke.


----------



## McDrake (19. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ich mach das meistens am Smartphone und hab ohnehin fast 1,5k Screenshots auf Steam hochgeladen, die und millionen andere hat man überall abrufbar auf dem Smartphone ^^
> Is doch in ner Minute erlededigt schnell ein raussuchen, das geschulte Auge erkennt welche Bilder Google Lens sicher erkennt weils markante eindeutige Elemente sind bzw weil sie auf von Google Ads indizierten Seiten zu finden sind, Steam Community und andere blockieren die Google Robots da und deshalb sind die nicht indiziert.
> Ich bemüh mich aber auch schnell zu antworten weil ich hier der Threadstarter bin und die Listen führe.


Und ich arbeite in der Pflege, habe Schichtarbeit und kann während der Arbeit vielleicht mal 2 Minuten aufs Smartphone schauen und was schreiben. Aber Videos anschauen und Screenshots machen, liegt nicht drin.
Bissl Verständnis für andere Lebensverhältnisse erhoffe ich mir hier schon 


RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Ein Tipp zu dem Bild.
> Es ist ein MMO einer bekannten Marke.


Hmm...
Dem Haarschmuck nach eher was aus dem Osten?
Final Fantasy?
Haben die da sowas gruseliges?


----------



## RevolverOcelot (19. Mai 2022)

Ich lass mal Final Fantasy gelten, ja ist FF XIV. Ist ein Boss aus einem der Dungeons.


----------



## McDrake (19. Mai 2022)

Hmmm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (19. Mai 2022)

Ein HL1-Mod?


----------



## McDrake (19. Mai 2022)

Ist was ungemodetes


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2022)

NOLF? 

(= No One Lives Forever)


----------



## McDrake (19. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> NOLF?
> 
> (= No One Lives Forever)


So schauts aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2022)

A Vampyre Story?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> A Vampyre Story?


Ein Adventure-Experte wie du erkennt sowas natürlich sofort. Hätte mich auch geschockt wenn nicht. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Adventure-Experte wie du erkennt sowas natürlich sofort. Hätte mich auch geschockt wenn nicht. ^^


Dabei muss ich zugeben, dass ich's nie gespielt habe  Ewig vorgehabt, aber dann irgendwie aus den Augen verloren.

Neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2022)

Together BnB?


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Together BnB?


Nope. Aber interessant, was so ausgebuddelt wird an Ideen 

Da das Bild vermutlich recht schwer zu erraten ist, fange ich gleich mal wieder mit nem Tipp an: Das Genre täuscht und auf dem Bild ist nur eine von mehreren recht unterschiedlichen Maps zu sehen.


----------



## dessoul (19. Mai 2022)

Anno 1800?
Das komische ist, ich hätte da sogar auf "The witcher 3" getippt.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Anno 1800?
> Das komische ist, ich hätte da sogar auf "The witcher 3" getippt.


Nope, weit entfernt. Ich poste mal noch ein zweites Bild, weil das Bild echt ein bisschen gemein gewählt ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Mai 2022)

Transport Fever 2?


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Transport Fever 2?


Nope

*edit* Na gut, das wollt ihr doch hören: Ja, es geht in dem Spiel um Autos


----------



## audiopathik (19. Mai 2022)

Forza Horizon 5?


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2022)

BeamNG?


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> BeamNG?


Yep, das ist's


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2022)

Das dürfte viel zu einfach sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (19. Mai 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das dürfte viel zu einfach sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig. Allerdings nicht Vanilla sondern mit Revision Mod von Steam.


----------



## MrFob (19. Mai 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Richtig. Allerdings nicht Vanilla sondern mit Revision Mod von Steam.


Damit hab ich auch zuletzt gespielt gehabt (ist aber auch schon wieder 3-4 Jahre her). 

Next:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (19. Mai 2022)

Watch Dogs 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (19. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Watch Dogs 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz schoen frech gleich das naechste Bild hier zu posten ohne mein ok abzuwarten! ☹️

Ausserdem wars Watch Dogs 1, nur mal so fuer's Protokoll.😛


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ganz schoen frech gleich das naechste Bild hier zu posten ohne mein ok abzuwarten! ☹️


Sonst wird @audiopathik wieder nervös! 



MrFob schrieb:


> Ausserdem wars Watch Dogs 1, nur mal so fuer's Protokoll.😛


Oh, mein Fehler!
Ich dachte das ist so bescheuert, gehört in den zweiten.


----------



## audiopathik (20. Mai 2022)

Ja darum immer abwarten obs auch wirklich stimmt sonst kommts dann Mal dazu dass wenn gleich weiter gepostet wird im Nachhinein heraus kommt das war doch falsch und eigentlich wären alle gar nicht dran gewesen sondern womöglich jemand anders ^^


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2022)

Sorry, ich war ein böser Junge. Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Oh, mein Fehler!
> Ich dachte das ist so bescheuert, gehört in den zweiten.


Ist eine von diesen VR-Games oder wie sich die Dinger nennen die quer über der WD-Map verteilt sind. Sind dennoch bescheuert, von daher hast du gar nicht mal so Unrecht. 
Manchmal fragt man sich echt ob die es bei Ubisoft mit dem "Alkoholverbot am Arbeitsplatz" nicht so genau nehmen, niemand der halbwegs nüchtern ist kommt auf so einen Bullshit.


----------



## audiopathik (20. Mai 2022)

Children of Morta?


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Children of Morta?


Ist richtig!


----------



## audiopathik (20. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Mai 2022)

Irgendeines der F. E. A. R. -Spiele?


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2022)

Fear würde ich auch tippen. Entweder Teil 1 oder Teil 2. Teil 3 glaube ich weniger.


----------



## audiopathik (20. Mai 2022)

Nö, nicht F.E.A.R


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Mai 2022)

Wenn's nicht F.E.A.R ist, ist es dann evtl. F.Ü.N.F?

Sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen


----------



## audiopathik (20. Mai 2022)

Ich dachte schon es wird sofort erraten, es ist sehr bekannt, schwer ein Bild zu finden dass es nicht sofort verrät.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2022)

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice


----------



## audiopathik (20. Mai 2022)

Richtig, sagte doch ist sofort verraten ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Mai 2022)

Scheisse ist das unscharf. Wie alt ist das Spiel? Meine Augen können es nicht sein, hatte nur zwei Halbe im Biergarten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2022)

Das Spiel ist aus einer Zeit, als man noch eine 1 an den Anfang der Jahreszahl schrieb.


----------



## dessoul (20. Mai 2022)

Black and white


----------



## audiopathik (21. Mai 2022)

Musst du nen Tip geben, weiß ich so nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Mai 2022)

Ach stimmt, hab völlig vergessen, dass hier ja noch von mir was ungelöstes steht. 😅

Dann mal Tipps:
Das Spiel erschien seinerzeit zunächst nur in Norwegen und kam erst einige Monate später auf andere europäische Märkte.
Es war das Erstlingswerk des verantwortlichen Entwicklers.
Bis heute sind zwei Nachfolger zum Spiel erschienen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Mai 2022)

The longest Journey. Wenn man Marcuria nach Norden verlässt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> The longest Journey. Wenn man Marcuria nach Norden verlässt.



Richtig


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (22. Mai 2022)

Das kommt mir bekannt vor. Mafia Definitive Edition?


----------



## Bonkic (22. Mai 2022)

mafia


----------



## Chemenu (22. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (23. Mai 2022)

Kena: Bridge of Spirits?


----------



## MrFob (23. Mai 2022)

Ich werfe einfach mal Omno in den Raum. Allerdings sieht es mir fast ein bisschen zu detailliert dafuer aus.


----------



## Chemenu (23. Mai 2022)

Beides falsch. Erster Tip: Est ist ein Remake und das Original erschien bereits 1998.


----------



## BerndRF (23. Mai 2022)

Ich würde Tippen "Spyro".... 
Ich liebe dieses Spiel..


----------



## Chemenu (23. Mai 2022)

BerndRF schrieb:


> Ich würde Tippen "Spyro"....
> Ich liebe dieses Spiel..


Ja es ist Spyro the Dragon aus der Reignited Trilogy.


----------



## BerndRF (23. Mai 2022)

Dann hier mal ein Screenshot, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte ja relativ leicht sein.... 😉


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2022)

Prey (2006)


----------



## BerndRF (23. Mai 2022)

Korrekt..


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (23. Mai 2022)

Americas Army?


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht Vietcong.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vielleicht Vietcong.



Korrekt


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Mai 2022)

Vietcong war saugeil aber auch bockschwer. hatte ich schon fast vergessen das game.

Neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (23. Mai 2022)

Far Cry 3?


----------



## MrFob (23. Mai 2022)

Hmmm, ist das Far Cry 1 mit dem "Cold" Filter?
(Das Haus passt mir nicht so ganz rein aber sonst...)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2022)

Uncharted 4


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vietcong war saugeil aber auch bockschwer. hatte ich schon fast vergessen das game.
> 
> Neu:
> 
> ...


Crysis?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2022)

Ich interpretiere den Like jetzt einfach mal als Bestätigung (ich weiß ja, dass ich recht habe).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Mai 2022)

Fahrenheit ???


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Mai 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Fahrenheit ???



Das ist ein wenig zu alt für das Bild.  
Fahrenheit ist von 2005. Das gesuchte Spiel ist aber noch keine 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Mai 2022)

Sleeping Dogs?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sleeping Dogs?


Das wäre ziemlich genau 10 Jahre alt.
Ist außerdem indiziert, würde ich daher hier eher nicht posten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Mai 2022)

Noch ein Tipp: Das Spiel ist Teil einer bekannten, langjährigen Serie. Es ist aber auch der Teil, der am weitesten von der üblichen Machart abweicht.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Mai 2022)

Ein Yakuza-Ableger ??? Aber bitte nicht fragen welcher. Bin mir noch nicht mal sicher ob die Richtung stimmt. Obwohl eher nein..... Aber die beiden Gesichter (der mittlere Polizist und die Frau) kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor........

Neee bin ich blöd ??? Den Tip mit "am meisten abweichend von der Reihe" sollte man auch mal lesen. 

Ein eher MP-Titel ? Sprich BF Hardline ?? Das einzigste Non-Militär-Battlefield sondern Polizei ? Dächte daher kenne ich die beiden vom sehen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Mai 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sprich BF Hardline ??



Richtig 👍


----------



## MichaelG (24. Mai 2022)

Mal was simples (denke ich)


----------



## audiopathik (24. Mai 2022)

Hängelampen an ner Höhlendecke? Weiß nicht, womöglich Tomb Raider?


----------



## MichaelG (24. Mai 2022)

Nee. Ist es nicht.  Das Spiel kam 2021 heraus. Entwickler ist THQ.  Und soweit ich weiß ist es das erste Spiel und nicht aus einer Reihe. Auch kein Remake oder Remaster. Die Wertungen waren im übrigen auch etwas durchwachsen.


----------



## audiopathik (24. Mai 2022)

Dann womöglich Biomutant?


----------



## Bonkic (24. Mai 2022)

biomutant?

edit:
hmpf


----------



## MichaelG (24. Mai 2022)

Yess it its Biomutant.


----------



## audiopathik (24. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (25. Mai 2022)

Returnal?


----------



## audiopathik (25. Mai 2022)

Ne, es ist eine bekannte Spielreihe die mittlerweile schon mehr als 20 Jahre alt ist mit einem halbend Dutzend Teile.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (25. Mai 2022)

Devil May Cry 5?


----------



## audiopathik (25. Mai 2022)

Richtig, DMC 5


----------



## RevolverOcelot (25. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (25. Mai 2022)

Among Trees.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (25. Mai 2022)

Richtig


----------



## MrFob (25. Mai 2022)

Ich probier es nochmal mit einem riesigen Spinnenroboter :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Mai 2022)

Vanquish?


----------



## MrFob (25. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vanquish?


Nein, was anderes mit vielen Robotern.


----------



## Zybba (25. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nein, was anderes mit vielen Robotern.


Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance?
Sieht aber irgendwie nicht abgefahren genug aus für das Spiel...


----------



## MrFob (25. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance?
> Sieht aber irgendwie nicht abgefahren genug aus für das Spiel...


Nope! Das Spiel, dass wir suchen kam fast auf den Tag genau ein Jahr vorher raus.


----------



## audiopathik (26. Mai 2022)

Nachgesehen was im Februar 2012 rauskam will aber nichts so recht drauf passen. Jedenfalls kam mir Crysis 2 (2011) oder 3 (2013) ein.


----------



## MrFob (26. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Nachgesehen was im Februar 2012 rauskam will aber nichts so recht drauf passen. Jedenfalls kam mir Crysis 2 (2011) oder 3 (2013) ein.


Nenene, dann is das keine gute Liste gewesen. Ein Crysis ist es nicht. Ich geh jetzt erstmal schlafen, aber wenn es dann morgen noch keiner hat gibt’s nen neuen Screenshot.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2022)

Binary Domain?


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nenene, dann is das keine gute Liste gewesen. Ein Crysis ist es nicht. Ich geh jetzt erstmal schlafen, aber wenn es dann morgen noch keiner hat gibt’s nen neuen Screenshot.


Das ist aber auch ne generische Grütze, die du uns da hingesetzt hast!


----------



## MrFob (26. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Binary Domain?


Richtig!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Richtig!


Ahnte es fast schon. Das war eine der miesesten PCG-Vollversionen die ich gespielt hab. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Mai 2022)

Life is Strange 2



Spoiler



Blick auf Arcadia Bay (oder das, was davon übrig ist, wenn man im ersten Teil die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hat)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Life is Strange 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



"Richtige" Entscheidung kann man so nicht sagen, ich würde es eher als die moralische Vertretbarste nennen.


----------



## MrFob (26. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ahnte es fast schon. Das war eine der miesesten PCG-Vollversionen die ich gespielt hab. ^^


Hat ja keiner gesagt, dass es nur Bilder von guten Spielen sein duerfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hat ja keiner gesagt, dass es nur Bilder von guten Spielen sein duerfen.


Natürlich nicht, aber es laut aussprechen darf man trotzdem.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2022)

Batman: Arkham Asylum?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Batman: Arkham Asylum?



Nope, aber die Richtung stimmt.


----------



## Athrun (26. Mai 2022)

Batman: Arkham City?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Mai 2022)

Athrun schrieb:


> Batman: Arkham City?



Korrekt


----------



## Athrun (26. Mai 2022)

Dann bin ich dran, richtig? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

Sieht aus nach nem Cinematic, ist es ein Seekriegsspiel oder etwas anderes?
Ich versuchs einfach Mal mit World of Warships


----------



## Athrun (27. Mai 2022)

Cinematic ist richtig aber es ist nicht WoW. Kleiner Tip: es ist ein PS2 Spiel


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

PS2 isn guter Tip aber fällt mir nichts ein, sag mal C&C Alarmstufe Rot


----------



## RevolverOcelot (27. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> PS2 isn guter Tip aber fällt mir nichts ein, sag mal C&C Alarmstufe Rot


Ne auf der PS2 gab es kein C&C Spiel.


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Ne auf der PS2 gab es kein C&C Spiel.


Klar alle dies auf PS1 gab und das waren mehrere, gibt sogar nen PS2-Port von Generals von EA
Aber er hätte wohl PS1 gesagt wenns Alarmstufe Rot wär da hast du Recht

Dann eben C&C Generals Zero Hour


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Mai 2022)

Naval Ops Warship Gunner 1 oder 2?


----------



## Athrun (27. Mai 2022)

Leider bisher keine Treffer. Da habe ich wohl einen komplett irreführenden Screenshot gemacht. Das Bild stammt aus einem Flugkampfspiel


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

Ace Combat Zero?


----------



## Athrun (27. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ace Combat Zero?


Nah dran aber noch net korrekt


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

Ace Combat 5?


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

Es geht los mit dem ersten Screenshot für das Gewinnspiel.
Der erste der es errät darf sich ein Spiel aus der Liste aussuchen und ist *nicht *dran mit posten.

Gewinnspiel #1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athrun (27. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ace Combat 5?


Bingo


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

(Kein Gewinnspiel)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Mai 2022)

Das Gewinnspiel sieht nach Mortal Kombat 11 aus.


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das Gewinnspiel sieht nach Mortal Kombat 11 aus.


Korrekt 🏆Schick mir ne PN mit dem gewünschten  Spiel

Gewinnspiel #2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

Gewinnspiel #2:
Das Spiel ist nicht älter als 5 Jahre, kam auf Switch, XB1, PS4, PC, Mac, Linux heraus und dreht sich um optische Illusionen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (27. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Gewinnspiel #2:
> Das Spiel ist nicht älter als 5 Jahre, kam auf Switch, XB1, PS4, PC, Mac, Linux heraus und dreht sich um optische Illusionen.


Superliminal?


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Superliminal?


Richtig 🏆PN mit dem Spiel

Gewinnspiel #3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Richtig 🏆PN mit dem Spiel
> 
> Gewinnspiel #3:
> 
> ...


Manifold Garden?


----------



## audiopathik (27. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Manifold Garden?


Jawohl 🏆PN mit dem Spiel
Für heute wars das, morgen kommen noch 3.
Jeder nur eins also wer gewonnen hat nicht mehr mitraten.

Und aktuell im normalen Spielfluss ist:


audiopathik schrieb:


> (Kein Gewinnspiel)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2022)

das ui kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. könnte ashen oder vane sein.


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Was nu?

Das Spiel ist von einem bekannten Indie-Studio, bald 5 Jahre alt und es dreht sich alles um Kampfkunst. Spielt in einer gemeinsamen Online-Welt, also quasi MMO.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2022)

Absolver?


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Absolver?


Richtig


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


StarCraft


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> StarCraft


Genau richtig!
Ist glaube ich das remastered.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Genau richtig!
> Ist glaube ich das remastered.


Die CGI-Zwischensequenz hätte ich auch in der nidrigeren Auflösung wiedererkannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2022)

max payne


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> max payne


You wanna Payne? I give you pain.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2022)

Project I. G. I.?


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Mai 2022)

nee^^


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Gewinnspiel #1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es errät sucht sich ein Spiel aus der Liste und schickts mir per PN und ist danach *nicht* dran mit posten.


----------



## Toshii (28. Mai 2022)

Avorion?


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Project I. G. I.?


nope


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Toshii schrieb:


> Avorion?


Nein


----------



## Toshii (28. Mai 2022)

Zweiter Versuch: Endless Space 2?


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Toshii schrieb:


> Zweiter Versuch: Endless Space 2?


Auch nicht. Das hat man übrigens grade gestern kostenlos bekommen können.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


No one lives forever (1) ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Auch nicht. Das hat man übrigens grade gestern kostenlos bekommen können.


Stellaris?


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stellaris?


Nö aber allesamt schon die richtige Richtung, heißt einfach weiter Space 4X durchprobieren ^^


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> No one lives forever (1) ?



auch nicht.

ps: 
bisserl verwirrend, wenn hier jetzt 2 raterunden parallel laufen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2022)

Uff. Nach der Grafik her Ende 90er Jahre/Anfang 2000er. Shooter.... 

So ein James Bond Shooter ? Goldeneye ?


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Uff. Nach der Grafik her Ende 90er Jahre/Anfang 2000er. Shooter....



(verwirrender) tipp: es gibt ZWEI richtige antworten.


----------



## Toshii (28. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Nö aber allesamt schon die richtige Richtung, heißt einfach weiter Space 4X durchprobieren ^^


Das nehme ich mal wörtlich und sage: X4 Foundations


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Toshii schrieb:


> Das nehme ich mal wörtlich und sage: X4 Foundations





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Nö aber allesamt schon die richtige Richtung, heißt einfach weiter Space 4X durchprobieren ^^


Galactic Civilizations (Nr. Irgendwas)?


----------



## Toshii (28. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Nö aber allesamt schon die richtige Richtung, heißt einfach weiter Space 4X durchprobieren ^^


Master of Orion


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2022)

Ah, Stopp! 

Sins of a Solar Empire?


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Galactic Civilizations (Nr. Irgendwas)?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ah, Stopp!
> 
> Sins of a Solar Empire?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Konkret Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion aber das gilt so, sind alle sehr ähnlich.
Schick mir ne PN mit dem gewünschten Spiel und nicht weiter mitraten beim Gewinnspiel.

Gewinnspiel #2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Gewinnspiel #2:
Also es ist wohl ziemlich schwer drum direkt der Hinweis es ist ein japanisches Spiel, sehr bekannter Entwickler, weniger als 5 Jahre alt und weder MMO noch RPG.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toshii (28. Mai 2022)

Sekiro: Shadows die twice


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Toshii schrieb:


> Sekiro: Shadows die twice


Auch Soulslike sind RPG.
Das Spiel ist ein Kampfspiel, ohne Skillpoints, Level oder sowas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toshii (28. Mai 2022)

Scheint Ciri im Bild zu sein - daher sage ich Soul Calibur 6 (auch wenn sie wohl kein offizieller Charakter in dem Spiel ist)


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Toshii schrieb:


> Scheint Ciri im Bild zu sein - daher sage ich Soul Calibur 6 (auch wenn sie wohl kein offizieller Charakter in dem Spiel ist)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast Recht, PN mit dem Spiel

Gewinnspiel #3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn bis 21:00 niemand ratet können alle die schon gewonnen haben nochmal ran.


----------



## audiopathik (28. Mai 2022)

Gewinnspiel #3:
Also es können wieder alle mitraten.
Das Spiel ist weniger als 1 Jahr alt, das erste und bisher einzige Spiel des weitgehend unbekannten Entwicklers. Es gibts nur auf PC, Mac, Linux und ist ein Visual Novel/Point- & Click.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (29. Mai 2022)

Zu Bonkics Bild. Hat doch bisher keiner richtig?
Es sollte Timesplitters 2 sein, gleich der erste Level an Staudamm.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Zu Bonkics Bild. Hat doch bisher keiner richtig?
> Es sollte Timesplitters 2 sein, gleich der erste Level an Staudamm.



absolut richtig: timesplitters 2 als easter egg in homefront: the revolution. deshalb wären auch 2 antworten richtig gewesen.


----------



## Toshii (29. Mai 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Gewinnspiel #3:
> Also es können wieder alle mitraten.
> Das Spiel ist weniger als 1 Jahr alt, das erste und bisher einzige Spiel des weitgehend unbekannten Entwicklers. Es gibts nur auf PC, Mac, Linux und ist ein Visual Novel/Point- & Click.
> 
> ...


milk outside a bag of milk outside a bag of milk - habe ehrlicherweise noch nie davon gehört, sieht aber sehr interessant aus!


----------



## audiopathik (29. Mai 2022)

Toshii schrieb:


> milk outside a bag of milk outside a bag of milk - habe ehrlicherweise noch nie davon gehört, sieht aber sehr interessant aus!


Richtig, PN mit dem Spiel


----------



## Toni (31. Mai 2022)

Wie wärs, wenn das Spiel von vorher hier weiterläuft und das von @audiopathik in einem Extrathread gemacht wird? Spricht ja nichts dagegen 2 Forenspiele zu haben oder? Demnach wäre hier dann @RevolverOcelot dran einen neuen Screenshot zu posten


----------



## audiopathik (31. Mai 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn das Spiel von vorher hier weiterläuft und das von @audiopathik in einem Extrathread gemacht wird? Spricht ja nichts dagegen 2 Forenspiele zu haben oder? Demnach wäre hier dann @RevolverOcelot dran einen neuen Screenshot zu posten


Das Gewinnspiel ist sowieso schon beendet, wenn ichs noch einmal mach dann in einem eigenen Thread.
Ja @RevolverOcelot ist dran


----------



## audiopathik (31. Mai 2022)

Also nachdem der @RevolverOcelot das offenbar nicht mitbekommt poste ich für ihn:
Tip: Es ist von einem europäischen Entwickler der auch hierzulande aber eigentlich für was anderes als Spiele weithin bekannt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Juni 2022)

Es ist ein Rythmus-Präzisionsplatformer, 3 Jahre alt auf PC, Mac, Switch, Android, iOS


----------



## Toni (2. Juni 2022)

das ist auf jeden Fall sehr spezifisch das Genre


----------



## audiopathik (2. Juni 2022)

Ja das stimmt viel gibts da nicht, 140 ist noch eins das ist quasi das selbe bloß 2D Sidescroller.

Ich löse auf es kennt wohl niemand, es ist Vectronom von arte, ja die machen auch schon Spiele, entsprechend Schwerpunkt auf Kunst und Literatur. https://store.steampowered.com/publisher/Arte

Jemand der möchte kann einen Screenshot posten


----------



## Toni (2. Juni 2022)

Beste Qualität  Spiel ist schon fast 20 Jahre alt und ich habe es trotzdem gespielt, fand vor allem den Humor große klasse


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni (2. Juni 2022)

Es ist ein zweiter Teil, also es steht eine Zwei hinter dem Namen und es spielt in verschiedenen Ländern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (2. Juni 2022)

Das ist doch nicht Tony hawks pro Skater? 
Wäre zu naheliegend.


----------



## Toni (2. Juni 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht Tony hawks pro Skater?
> Wäre zu naheliegend.


Nah, aber der Skater ist schonmal richtig


----------



## audiopathik (2. Juni 2022)

Thrasher Skate and Destroy?


----------



## Toni (2. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Thrasher Skate and Destroy?


Ne, Tony Hawk war schon richtig


----------



## Toni (3. Juni 2022)

letzter Hinweis: Das Hüllencover war komplett orange eingefärbt, mehrere Persönlichkeiten aus Jackass haben da mitgespielt und es trägt Tony Hawk im Namen^^


----------



## David Benke (3. Juni 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> letzter Hinweis: Das Hüllencover war komplett orange eingefärbt, mehrere Persönlichkeiten aus Jackass haben da mitgespielt und es trägt Tony Hawk im Namen^^


Bleibt ja eigentlich nur Tony Hawk's Underground 2


----------



## Toni (3. Juni 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Bleibt ja eigentlich nur Tony Hawk's Underground 2


Yes!! David macht weiter


----------



## David Benke (3. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (3. Juni 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieder Manifold Garden?


----------



## David Benke (4. Juni 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wieder Manifold Garden?


Hmpf. Ich hatte extra vorne in der Liste nachgeschaut, damit es sich nicht doppelt. Aber das Gewinnspiel-Intermezzo war da nicht drin, wie ich jetzt mal nachgeschaut habe. Sorry für die Dopplung.


Ist aber natürlich die richtige Lösung


----------



## Zybba (4. Juni 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Sorry für die Dopplung.


Ahjo, ist ja nicht schlimm.
Wird sich auf Dauer eh nicht vermeiden lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ahjo, ist ja nicht schlimm.
> Wird sich auf Dauer eh nicht vermeiden lassen.
> 
> 
> ...



11:11


----------



## audiopathik (4. Juni 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Hmpf. Ich hatte extra vorne in der Liste nachgeschaut, damit es sich nicht doppelt. Aber das Gewinnspiel-Intermezzo war da nicht drin, wie ich jetzt mal nachgeschaut habe. Sorry für die Dopplung.
> 
> 
> Ist aber natürlich die richtige Lösung



Also doppelte sind ja nicht schlimm sonst könnte man ja die ganze Liste schon ausschließen und es werden immer mehr. In dem Fall wars jetzt grade vor paar Tagen erst schon dran.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (4. Juni 2022)

Wolfenstein? Vlt New Order?


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Wolfenstein? Vlt New Order?


nein.


----------



## audiopathik (4. Juni 2022)

Sniper Elite 4?


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Sniper Elite 4?


auch nicht


----------



## Zybba (4. Juni 2022)

Ein Call of Duty?
Falls ja, Vanguard?


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ein Call of Duty?



ja


Zybba schrieb:


> Falls ja, Vanguard?



nein


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> nein



Dann Call of Duty: World War II


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Dann Call of Duty: World War II



so isses


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juni 2022)

Das sieht mir sehr nach *Das Schwarze Auge Blackguards 1* aus. Hat mir damals tatsächlich Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ein paar Kämpfe (Läuselabyrinth!) echt frustrierend waren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wolfenstein?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Juni 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das sieht mir sehr nach *Das Schwarze Auge Blackguards 1* aus. Hat mir damals tatsächlich Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ein paar Kämpfe (Läuselabyrinth!) echt frustrierend waren.



Das ist korrekt.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juni 2022)

Hab gerade kein Bild, daher kann jemand anders eins posten.


----------



## audiopathik (6. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2022)

Tolles Bild!

Was das sein könnte, weiß ich absolut nicht.


----------



## audiopathik (6. Juni 2022)

Von selben Publisher hatten wir hier schon zwei Spiele dran. Das recht junge Studio ist ein Tochterunternehmen von einem ebenso jungen Filmstudio, beide haben sich auf kunstvolle, originelle Titel spezialisiert und haben auch größere Erfolge aufzuweisen, u.a. Film mit Keanu Reeves. Ihren Namen haben die Studios von einer indischen Gottheit die auch einem Achtausender seinen Namen gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David Benke (7. Juni 2022)

Gorogoa


----------



## audiopathik (7. Juni 2022)

Richtig 👍
Das Erstlingswerk von Annapurna Interactive ist What Remains of Edith Finch von 2016. Outer Wilds hatten wir hier auch schon dran.
Die Annapurna Studios haben 2016 The Bad Batch mit Keanu Reeves und Jim Carrey veröffentlicht, ziemlich guter Film.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Richtig 👍
> Das Erstlingswerk von Annapurna Interactive ist What Remains of Edith Finch von 2016. Outer Wilds hatten wir hier auch schon dran.
> Die Annapurna Studios haben 2016 The Bad Batch mit Keanu Reeves und Jim Carrey veröffentlicht, ziemlich guter Film.



Annapurna ist in erster Linie ein Publisher.
What Remains of Edith Finch wurde von Giant Sparrow entwickelt. Gorogoa von Buried Signal und Outer Wilds von Mobius Digital.


----------



## audiopathik (7. Juni 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Annapurna ist in erster Linie ein Publisher.
> What Remains of Edith Finch wurde von Giant Sparrow entwickelt. Gorogoa von Buried Signal und Outer Wilds von Mobius Digital.


Sagte ja auch Publisher



audiopathik schrieb:


> Von selben Publisher hatten wir hier schon zwei Spiele dran. Das recht junge Studio ist ein Tochterunternehmen von einem ebenso jungen Filmstudio, beide haben sich auf kunstvolle, originelle Titel spezialisiert und haben auch größere Erfolge aufzuweisen, u.a. Film mit Keanu Reeves. Ihren Namen haben die Studios von einer indischen Gottheit die auch einem Achtausender seinen Namen gibt.


----------



## David Benke (7. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (7. Juni 2022)

The Cat Lady?


----------



## David Benke (7. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> The Cat Lady?



Nope. Kein Horror, sondern Point&Click-Detektivabenteuer


----------



## audiopathik (7. Juni 2022)

Carte Blanche: For a Fistful of Teeth?


----------



## David Benke (7. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Carte Blanche: For a Fistful of Teeth?


Auch nicht. 

Nächster Tipp: Das Spiel ist 2014 erschienen, im Namen kommt ein Obst vor.


----------



## Toni (8. Juni 2022)

Dominique Pamplemousse


----------



## David Benke (8. Juni 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Dominique Pamplemousse


Jou


----------



## Toni (8. Juni 2022)

Der Titel ist aus den 80ern und wurde von nur einer bzw. zwei Personen entwickelt, hatte aber unglaublich gute Kritiken zu der Zeit


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2022)

Batman (1986)


----------



## Toni (8. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Batman (1986)


Das war fix


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Das war fix


Der dunkle Ritter war nicht zu übersehen, ich musste mich nur zum Jahrgang schlau machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David Benke (8. Juni 2022)

Es sollte Ori and the Blind Forest sein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Es sollte Ori and the Blind Forest sein


Kuro erkennt man sofort, womit ich auch gerechnet hab. ^^


----------



## David Benke (8. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kuro erkennt man sofort, womit ich auch gerechnet hab. ^^



Ich dachte, Kuro arbeitet bei Game Two *badum tss* 

Anyway, machen wir hiermit weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2022)

Nicht 100%ig sicher, aber evtl. *Sanitarium*? (gibt's btw. gerade kostenlos bei GOG)


----------



## David Benke (8. Juni 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nicht 100%ig sicher, aber evtl. *Sanitarium*? (gibt's btw. gerade kostenlos bei GOG)



Heute sind wir ja ratzfatz unterwegs. Korrekte Antwort!


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2022)

Mal gucken, ob's jemand kennt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (8. Juni 2022)

Retrowave


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Retrowave


Das ging schnell. 

Korrekt!👍


----------



## audiopathik (8. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2022)

Gris?


----------



## audiopathik (8. Juni 2022)

Nö, man kennts auch aus dem Fernsehen.


----------



## Bast3l (9. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Nö, man kennts auch aus dem Fernsehen.


Sieht aus wie der Berg vom Eiskönig.. Finn and Jake's Epic Quest oder Adventure Time: Pirates of the Enchiridion?


----------



## audiopathik (9. Juni 2022)

Richtig, Pirates of the Enchiridion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bast3l (9. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athrun (9. Juni 2022)

Aion?


----------



## Bast3l (9. Juni 2022)

Athrun schrieb:


> Aion?


Ne, aber ist ein MMORPG!


----------



## audiopathik (9. Juni 2022)

TERA?


----------



## Bast3l (9. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> TERA?


Auch nicht.. weiterer Hinweis: spezielles Bezahlmodell


----------



## audiopathik (10. Juni 2022)

Black Desert?


----------



## Bast3l (10. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Black Desert?


Nein  noch ein Hinweis: es ist bereits der 2. Teil...


----------



## RevolverOcelot (10. Juni 2022)

Guild Wars 2


----------



## Bast3l (10. Juni 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2


Genau 

Mein Warrior irgendwo in Path of Fire


----------



## RevolverOcelot (10. Juni 2022)

Etwas älteres.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2022)

Paradise Eve?


----------



## RevolverOcelot (10. Juni 2022)

Jep


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Jep


Da muss ich widersprechen: Das Spiel hat zwar nen ähnlichen Namen, aber nicht diesen  

Da ich gerade kein Bild habe, kann es ja nochmal jemand anders versuchen.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (10. Juni 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen: Das Spiel hat zwar nen ähnlichen Namen, aber nicht diesen
> 
> Da ich gerade kein Bild habe, kann es ja nochmal jemand anders versuchen.


Hoppala da hab ich mich selbst überrumpelt und nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## audiopathik (10. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2022)

For Honor ?


----------



## audiopathik (11. Juni 2022)

Nein, ist Souls-Like




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2022)

Sekiro?


----------



## audiopathik (11. Juni 2022)

Nö aber nah dran


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juni 2022)

Nioh?


----------



## audiopathik (11. Juni 2022)

Jawohl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (13. Juni 2022)

Also da @Neawoulf offenbar nicht kann poste ich an seiner Stelle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David Benke (13. Juni 2022)

Telling Lies


----------



## audiopathik (13. Juni 2022)

Richtig


----------



## David Benke (13. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juni 2022)

Superhot ?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2022)

ape out


----------



## David Benke (14. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ape out


Korrekt


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2022)

Just Cause (such dir ne Nummer aus)?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Just Cause (such dir ne Nummer aus)?



3, korrekt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (14. Juni 2022)

Downfall


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Downfall


Ah, es gibt doch noch Adventure-Fans die ein breites Spektrum testen. 😊


----------



## audiopathik (14. Juni 2022)

Lorelai hatten wir hier schon darum ist es mir eingefallen, habs nicht gespielt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juni 2022)

Das sieht doch aus wie Ryse Son of Rome ?


----------



## Zybba (14. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> -


Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord?


----------



## audiopathik (14. Juni 2022)

Sieht zwar auch aus wie Ryse aber Bannerlord ist richtig


----------



## Zybba (14. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sonic!!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sonic!!!


Entschuldigung, aber warum sollte nur McDrake albern antworten dürfen...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Sieht zwar auch aus wie Ryse aber Bannerlord ist richtig


Bei der Rüstung hätte ich nie auf Bannerlord getippt. Das ist doch eher mittelalterlich. Die Rüstungen sehen aber wirklich aus wie antik (römisch oder so). Dazu das "Stadion".


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei der Rüstung hätte ich nie auf Bannerlord getippt. Das ist doch eher mittelalterlich. Die Rüstungen sehen aber wirklich aus wie antik (römisch oder so). Dazu das "Stadion".


Kommt glaube ich auf das jeweilige Volk bzw. die erworbene Rüstung an.
Das Spiel ist stilistisch ziemlich breit aufgestellt.


----------



## audiopathik (16. Juni 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> -


Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## David Benke (2. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauche Beschäftigung für meine Pausen, deshalb belebe ich diesen Thread hier mal wieder. Vielleicht haben ja auch noch andere Interesse daran, ein wenig weiter zu rätseln


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2022)

Roblox Banana Eats


----------



## audiopathik (2. August 2022)

Oder My Friend Pedro? Der Typ rechts sieht so aus, habs nicht fertig gespielt, womöglich ne Zwischensequenz?


----------



## David Benke (3. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Oder My Friend Pedro? Der Typ rechts sieht so aus, habs nicht fertig gespielt, womöglich ne Zwischensequenz?


Es ist My Friend Pedro! Punkt für dich


----------



## audiopathik (3. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni (3. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


puh, ich könnte einen Hinweis gebrauchen^^


----------



## audiopathik (3. August 2022)

Das Spiel trägt den Namen von weltbekannten deutschen Autorenbrüdern.
Der Entwickler ist bekannt für solche _Twisted Fairytales_.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David Benke (3. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Das Spiel trägt den Namen von weltbekannten deutschen Autorenbrüdern.


Nachdem ich kein Spiel zu Thomas und Heinrich Mann finden konnte, gehe ich mal von American McGee's Grimm aus


----------



## audiopathik (3. August 2022)

Richtig, mit McGees Alice und Oz hat sich der auf Twisted Fairytales spezialisiert. Alice Asylum und Oz: Adventures werden die nächsten Spiele sein die von ihm kommen.


----------



## David Benke (3. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. August 2022)

I of the dragon


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2022)

Würde mal auf Elex II tippen. Denke aber unser Sauboy hat Recht. Kannte das Spiel gar nicht. Aber der Artstyle paßt irgendwie.


----------



## David Benke (4. August 2022)

Weder noch. Elex 2 ist aber zumindest vom Release her näher dran, der war beim gesuchten Spiel 2021.


----------



## audiopathik (4. August 2022)

Century: Age of Ashes ?


----------



## David Benke (4. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Century: Age of Ashes ?


Das wandelnde Gaming-Lexikon schlägt wieder zu! Absolut richtige Antwort


----------



## audiopathik (4. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2022)

The Order 1886


----------



## audiopathik (4. August 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> The Order 1886


Ne aber interessante Antwort.

Das Spiel gibts auf PS4,5, XBO,XBS, PC


----------



## audiopathik (4. August 2022)

Also das Spiel ist von einem bekannten Franchise das nicht ursprünglich aus den Videospielen stammte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (5. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Vielleicht hilft das auf die Sprünge


----------



## David Benke (5. August 2022)

Okay, irgendwas mit Warhammer 40K


----------



## audiopathik (5. August 2022)

Joa das schon die richtige Idee aber etwas genauer muss es schon sein ^^


----------



## David Benke (5. August 2022)

Necromunda: Hired Gun


----------



## audiopathik (5. August 2022)

Korrekt, Ableger von 40k wie Battlefleet Gothic, Blood Bowl und Horus Heresy


----------



## David Benke (8. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was aus der 4:3-Ära. Mal schauen, ob man das noch kennt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2022)

Death Rally?


----------



## audiopathik (8. August 2022)

Kenn ich sicher nicht, kann noch nichtmal erkennen was das für ein Vehikel ist, Skateboard?


----------



## RevolverOcelot (8. August 2022)

Micro Maniacs?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David Benke (8. August 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Micro Maniacs?



Korrekt. Hatte gehofft, das Skateboard macht es vielleicht ein wenig schwieriger


----------



## RevolverOcelot (8. August 2022)

Na dann das nächste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (8. August 2022)

Endzone


----------



## RevolverOcelot (8. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Endzone


Korrekt.


----------



## audiopathik (8. August 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Korrekt.


Sehr gutes Spiel, viel besser als Surviving the Aftermath.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts sehr bekanntes deshalb gleich der Hinweis: dazu gibts auch ein Kurzfilmchen, auf YT, Steam & Co. Hitler kommt auch drin vor.


----------



## David Benke (9. August 2022)

Kung Fury: Street Rage. Wusste nicht mal, dass es zu dem Film ein Spiel gibt. Brillanter Trash


----------



## audiopathik (9. August 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Kung Fury: Street Rage. Wusste nicht mal, dass es zu dem Film ein Spiel gibt. Brillanter Trash


Richtig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David Benke (12. August 2022)

Ich komme in nächster Zeit leider nicht dazu, ein neues Bild zu posten. Ich gebe ab an @Toni oder @Matthias Dammes


----------



## Toni (15. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ein bisschen was Leichteres, weil ich das hier auf dem PC habe


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2022)

Fenix Rysing ?


----------



## Toni (15. August 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Fenix Rysing ?


nope, das Bild ist aus einem DLC zu dem aktuellsten Ableger einer Reihe


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2022)

Schaut mir irgendwie nach AC: Valhalla aus.
Könnte dann also Im Zeichen Ragnaröks (oder so) sein?
​


----------



## Toni (15. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Schaut mir irgendwie nach AC: Valhalla aus.
> Könnte dann also Im Zeichen Ragnaröks (oder so) sein?
> ​


Yes Sir, das ist absolut richtig! Hundert Gummipunkte!


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2022)

Dann auch was einfaches... dafür ist der Screenshot bissl knifflig ausgewählt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. August 2022)

Jedi Fallen Order


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Jedi Fallen Order


Spielverderber 

Ist natürlich richtig


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. August 2022)

auch nich schwer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2022)

Machinarium oder so. Teil 1 ??? PS: Muß Teil 1 sein da es bisher keinen Teil 2 gibt (soweit ich weiß). Hab das mit den 2 Teilen mit Samorost verwechselt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. August 2022)

Machinarium stimmt.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2022)

Mal was simples.   

Ein Tip: Die Firma wird genauso wie der gesuchte Titel dieses Jahr 10 Jahre alt und ist im Prinzip durch das Spiel und seit ca. 1 Jahr (allerdings da nur als Koop-Partner aber Lieferant der Basis und von Assets) durch ein weiteres bekannt. Mehr Titel gibt es von denen bislang nicht. Aber zumindestens der gesuchte Titel ist ziemlich erfolgreich.

Zweiter Tip: Es ist kein SP-Spiel sondern ein MP-Titel der überwiegend PvP stattfindet aber stellenweise mit KI-Gegnern aufgepeppt ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (15. August 2022)

Also War Thunder? Aber Gaijin ist durchaus noch für das ein oder andere Spiel bekannt, X-Blades, Star Conflict

Womöglich ein Multiplayer FPS mit Fahr- & Flugzeugen, ich kann das Flugzeug nicht gut erkennen aber wohl nicht moderne Kriegsführung.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2022)

Jepp Warthunder stimmt.  Und es ist ein WW2-Flugzeug. Obwohl Warthunder mittlerweile auch Technik auf dem Level einer F14 Tomcat drin hat, Leo 2 und Co.


----------



## audiopathik (15. August 2022)

Also es ist etwas das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit niemand hier kennt, aber ich möchts gerne erwähnen weils ein für Spiele seltenes Niveau erreicht, tatsächlich ist dafür ein Studiengang in angewandter Mathemathik, Kryptologie o.ä. sicher nicht verkehrt, denn mit Permutations-, Kombinationsformeln muss man jonglieren können. (Ich hab weder den Studiengang noch das Spiel aber es ist dennoch beeindruckend, vielleicht werd ich mich Mal durchringen mich damit so eingehend zu befassen)

Das Spiel gibt es auf Steam und Kryptologie ist das richtige Stichwort.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (16. August 2022)

Also ich löse auf es ist Operation Deep Magic: Cryptanalysis

Es kann jemand ein Screen posten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2022)

Ich übernehme dann mal... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Also ich löse auf es ist Operation Deep Magic: Cryptanalysis
> 
> Es kann jemand ein Screen posten



bei allem respekt und ich versteh auch, dass es nicht _zu_ einfach sein soll, aber wie soll man denn auf so was kommen? 
dieses spiel (ist es überhaupt eines?) hat 2 bewertungen bei steam. ZWEI! du wirst weltweit neben dem entwickler wohl kaum mehr als eine handvoll menschen finden, die davon jemals auch nur gehört haben.

das wäre vielleicht maximal noch was für den geheimtipps-thread. 
ansonsten find ichs relativ sinnbefreit hier nach einem spiel suchen zu lassen, das es eh niemals jemand erraten wird. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## audiopathik (16. August 2022)

Contrast?


Bonkic schrieb:


> bei allem respekt und ich versteh auch, dass es auch nicht _zu_ einfach sein soll, aber wie soll man denn auf so was kommen?
> dieses spiel (ist es überhaupt eines?) hat 2 bewertungen bei steam. ZWEI! du wirst weltweit neben dem entwickler wohl kaum mehr als eine handvoll menschen finden, die davon jemals auch nur gehört haben.


Wie gesagt ich wollts einfach erwähnen, grade deshalb weils kaum einer kennt, auf die eine oder andere Art hört man eben zum ersten Mal.

Muss ja nicht jedes Spiel kennen um draufzukommen, kommt ja Mal vor dass man ein Spiel hier 'schon irgendwo Mal gesehen hat' aber genau auch nicht kennt, hab ja genügend Hinweise gegeben ums mit ner kurzen Suche zu finden.


----------



## audiopathik (16. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni (16. August 2022)

Aber aktuell ist trotzdem noch der Screenshot von @sauerlandboy79 gesucht 


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich übernehme dann mal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audiopathik (16. August 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Aber aktuell ist trotzdem noch der Screenshot von @sauerlandboy79 gesucht


Hab schon gelöst:


audiopathik schrieb:


> Contrast?


Oder lieg ich damit falsch? Hab boys Like als Richtig gewertet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Hab schon gelöst:
> 
> Oder lieg ich damit falsch? Hab boys Like als Richtig gewertet


Ne, ne, war schon richtig.


----------



## Toni (16. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Hab schon gelöst:
> 
> Oder lieg ich damit falsch? Hab boys Like als Richtig gewertet


ah, hatte das nicht gesehen^^ Upsi


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2022)

Sieht aus wie ein älteres Tomb Raider vor dem Reboot. Angel of Darkness ?


----------



## audiopathik (16. August 2022)

Du meinst da wohl einen anderen Screenshot, ich poste nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Spiel ist schon seit 6 Jahren im Early Access und wurde von dem Entwickler von ner rohen 'Techdemo' zu nem passablen kleinen Indie-Survival geformt, Online-PvE/PvP.
Ist das einzige Spiel von ihm/ihnen und nicht sehr bekannt.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. August 2022)

Mal ins Dunkle geraten: Planet Crafter?


----------



## audiopathik (16. August 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mal ins Dunkle geraten: Planet Crafter?


Nö aber visuell kann ich den Versuch gut nachvollziehen

Trägt den Namen einer ägyptischen Gottheit im Titel


----------



## MrFob (16. August 2022)

Osiris: New Dawn


----------



## audiopathik (16. August 2022)

Jawohl


----------



## MrFob (16. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Jawohl


Ist das gut? Ich hab das schon ewig auf der Wishlist, hab mich aber nie dazu durchgerungen das auch zu kaufen. 

Neues Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (16. August 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ist das gut? Ich hab das schon ewig auf der Wishlist, hab mich aber nie dazu durchgerungen das auch zu kaufen.



Die Screenshots hab ich vor 3 Jahren gemacht und war da überrascht wie viel sich verbessert hatte seit ich es zuerst 1-2 Jahre zuvor gespielt hatte. Rohstoffe Sammeln, Baupläne freischalten, Base bauen etc aber alles im kleineren Umfang als Ark o.Ä. auch ein paar Bedrohungen und Waffen gibts, die Grafik hat ein sehr realistischen Effekt. In den Weltraum oder zu andern Planeten kann man nicht aber jetzt gibt es schon verschiedene Fahr- & Flugzeuge.

Online war aber nichts los, man ist eben alleine, da vergeht mir dann nach paar Stunden die Lust, da alleine alle Tage Online zu gehen und sich um die Base zu kümmern damit sie nicht verfällt und so das taugt nicht. Man merkt jedenfalls auch dass es kein Studio sondern glaube ein Einzelner ist der das macht, nicht so rundum aufpoliert. Hatte das damals ja für nen Euro oder weniger bekommen da war es noch mehr ne Techdemo, hatte nicht erwartet dass daraus je was wird. Memories of Mars von 505 Games (Control, Ghostrunner) ist übrigens ein sehr ähnliches Spiel, Online-Survival mit Base-Building und Crafting, aber ebenso schwach besiedelte Onlinewelt.

Würde bei dem aktuellen Preis eher No Man's Sky empfehlen oder Space Engineers wenn man einen sehr starken Crafting, Base-Building haben will. Empyrion: Galactic Survival hat auch eine große Community und ein äußerst umfangreiches Bausystem inkl. frei erstellbarer Raumschiffe und eben vielzahl von Planeten im Online-Survival. Sind aber unglaubliche Zeitfresser ^^ No Man's Sky ist da zugänglicher, aktuelle Expedition habe ich in 12 Stunden gemütlich fertig gehabt, und das ist für Quereinsteiger gedacht.


Zu deinem Screenshot fällt mir gerade nichts ein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ist das gut? Ich hab das schon ewig auf der Wishlist, hab mich aber nie dazu durchgerungen das auch zu kaufen.
> 
> Neues Bild:
> 
> ...


Reine Vermutung:
Das schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten?


----------



## MrFob (16. August 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Reine Vermutung:
> Das schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten?


So close!!!
Danke fuer die Infos audiopathik, klingt dann eher so, als lasse ich das dann auch eher erstmal bleiben.


----------



## MrFob (16. August 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Reine Vermutung:
> Das schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten?


Bzw. bevor es dir jetzt noch einer wegschnappt, lasse ich das mal gelten. Es war DSA: Memoria aber das ist ja praktisch das gleiche.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bzw. bevor es dir jetzt noch einer wegschnappt, lasse ich das mal gelten. Es war DSA: Memoria aber das ist ja praktisch das gleiche.


Okay, dann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (16. August 2022)

Mir wills nicht einfallen, versuchs einfach Mal mit XIII (2020)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Mir wills nicht einfallen, versuchs einfach Mal mit XIII (2020)


Nope. Ein Cel-Shading-Adventure der klassischen Sorte.

Tipp: Ist 10 Jahre alt und für Genre-Verhältnisse ziemlich brutal (hat trotzdem ein USK12-Logo erhalten, fragt nicht warum).
Randnotiz: An dem Spiel ist eine innerhalb der Videospielbranche bekannte Autorin beteiligt die in den 1990ern für die  Story-Grundlage vieler Sierra-Klassiker verantwortlich war.


----------



## audiopathik (17. August 2022)

Damit fallen meine nächsten Kandidaten schonmal weg: The Wolf Among Us und The Walking Dead sind FSK 18 🤔


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2022)

Das Spiel hat statt aufwendiger Zwischensequenzen nur rudimentär animierte Standbilder. Ist also eher ein kleinerer Indie-Titel mit schmalem Budget. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (17. August 2022)

Ne kein Plan das Spiel war schon öfter in den Bundles drum hab ichs mir schon mehrmals angesehen, aber mir fällts nicht ein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2022)

Okay, ich löse dann mal auf, vielleicht wird es der eine oder andere Adventure-Crack doch von irgendwo her kennen:

Es handelt sich dabei um *Cognition: An Erica Reed Thriller*. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-0zq8Ji59U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2022)

Nebenbei, wer möchte darf als nächstes posten.


----------



## audiopathik (17. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ein ganz besonders schwieriges


----------



## RevolverOcelot (17. August 2022)

Ist es Marvel's Spiderman? Der Typ im Vordergrund sieht auch wie einer der Bösewichte aus dem Spiel, mir fällt der Name von dem nicht ein, der Boss von der Motorrad Gang? Schon länger her seit dem ich es gezockt hatte.


----------



## audiopathik (17. August 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Ist es Marvel's Spiderman? Der Typ im Vordergrund sieht auch wie einer der Bösewichte aus dem Spiel, mir fällt der Name von dem nicht ein, der Boss von der Motorrad Gang? Schon länger her seit dem ich es gezockt hatte.


Ja ist es, er heißt Tombstone




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (17. August 2022)

Na denn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (19. August 2022)

Da es bisher keiner was zu dem Bild gesagt hat, hier mal ein Tipp.
Es ist ein PS2 Horror Spiel.


----------



## MichaelG (19. August 2022)

Für PS2-Verhältnisse sieht die Grafik ziemlich gut aus. Aber die PS2-Titel kenne ich von damals nicht.
Ich sag mal ins Blaue Silent Hill ?


----------



## RevolverOcelot (19. August 2022)

Na gut ist durch einen Emulator hochskaliert  und nein es ist nicht Silent Hill.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. August 2022)

Spontan würde ich *Rule of Rose *sagen.

Falls richtig, darf jemand anders weitermachen, da ich gerade kein Bild posten kann.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (19. August 2022)

Nein Rule of Rose ist es auch nicht.
Noch ein Tipp. Man bekommt einen Hund als Begleiter im Verlauf des Spiels.


----------



## audiopathik (19. August 2022)

Haunting Ground?


----------



## RevolverOcelot (19. August 2022)

Haunting Ground ist richtig.


----------



## audiopathik (19. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2022)

Das sieht ja mal lustig aus. PC? Nintendo? PS/XBOX?


----------



## audiopathik (20. August 2022)

Kleines Indie-Point'n'Click, etwa 6 Jahre alt für PC, Mac und Mobile (Android, iOS), inspiririert von den LucasArts-Klassikern Day of the Tentacle, Grim Fandango, Full Throttle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2022)

Sieht gut aus. Finde auch die Anspielung auf Harry Potter (Larry Plotter) lustig. Hab aber leider keine Idee.


----------



## audiopathik (20. August 2022)

Ich lös auf es ist: Kelvin and the Infamous Machine

Jemand anders kann posten


----------



## socceroos (21. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (21. August 2022)

Kein Plan war vor meiner Zeit ^^


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2022)

Carmageddon?
So wegen Alter und Sinn des Textes


----------



## socceroos (22. August 2022)

Nein ist es nicht. Alt ja. 1989.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-gilb (10. September 2022)

Deathtrack. Eine angenehme Abwechslung zu Grand Prix Circuit, Test Drive und The Cycles.


----------

